# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Men: What the @$!*& happened to you?

## Guest

@Calypso Jones and I were sorta chatting about this in PMs, but...maybe I'm over-sharing...I just can't find myself at all interested in men who I feel like I can beat up.











Oh, and to not leave out gay men...

----------


## The XL

Lmfao.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

We exist.  We're just out fighting lava monsters and dragons. Can't be two places at once.   :Big Grin:

----------

Trinnity (05-11-2013)

----------


## Network

Occult elitist pseudo-jew controlled Hollywood trying to feminize men for population control and to make them easier to herd by the anti-Xenu Pope under his_ inferior-to-Hulk-Hogan's_ NWO.

----------

Kabuki Joe (05-13-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Occult elitist pseudo-jew controlled Hollywood trying to feminize men for population control and to make them easier to herd by the anti-Xenu Pope under his_ inferior-to-Hulk-Hogan's_ NWO.


I do believe they are trying to feminize men and destroy the nurturing aspect of the female nature.  It's that transhuman thing.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),Roadmaster (05-18-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Occult elitist pseudo-jew controlled Hollywood trying to feminize men for population control and to make them easier to herd by the anti-Xenu Pope under his_ inferior-to-Hulk-Hogan's_ NWO.


There are a lot of feminine men.  It's creepy. I worry about what I eat and drink now.  Like if I drink a starbucks instead of regular coffee will it turn me into a whiney bitch?

----------

countryboy (05-11-2013),Old Tex (05-02-2018),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

I mean, come on now!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> There are a lot of feminine men.  It's creepy. I worry about what I eat and drink now.  Like if I drink a starbucks instead of regular coffee will it turn me into a whiney bitch?


I vote this for post of the day!

----------

countryboy (05-11-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## countryboy

It's sickening. I see more and more guys carrying purses too. WTF?!! And I don't give a rat's arse if they call it a "man bag" (which actually sounds vulgar to moi), IT'S A PURSE. [RANT/]  :Geez: 

BG may be on to something. I've said for years, there's something in the water.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It's sickening. I see more and more guys carrying purses too. WTF?!! And I don't give a rat's arse if they call it a "man bag" (which actually sounds vulgar to moi), IT'S A PURSE. [RANT/] 
> 
> BG may be on to something. I've said for years, there's something in the water.


Hey, satchels are not purses!

----------


## countryboy

> Hey, satchels are not purses!


Oy vey.  :Geez:   :Geez:

----------


## Guest

Well, hold on @countryboy -- Satchels are fine if you need them to store artifacts in

----------

Gemini (05-11-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's sickening. I see more and more guys carrying purses too. WTF?!! And I don't give a rat's arse if they call it a "man bag" (which actually sounds vulgar to moi), IT'S A PURSE. [RANT/] 
> 
> BG may be on to something. I've said for years, there's something in the water.


That's right.  Don't be a gear queer.  I'm sure @Ethereal and @Gemini can tell you about those guys that load up prepping for outside the wire.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I do believe they are trying to feminize men and destroy the nurturing aspect of the female nature. It's that transhuman thing.


oh hell yeah.

Men.  Do. NOT. SHARE.  your innermost feminine thoughts with me.   or any woman.  I don't care what she says....she will not respect you for that. 

Be ready to maim and kill. okay? not women but uncivilized men.

----------



----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well, hold on @countryboy -- Satchels are fine if you need them to store artifacts in


Gear queer.

----------


## countryboy

> Well, hold on @countryboy -- Satchels are fine if you need them to store artifacts in


Soooo, this guy's an archaeologist?

mens-canvas-shoulder-messenger-satchel-bag-with-cowhide-trim-khaki-coffee-.jpg

----------


## Network

Real men are astro-nots and pretend they are on space stations.

Your mama's an astro-not.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Soooo, this guy's an archaeologist?
> 
> mens-canvas-shoulder-messenger-satchel-bag-with-cowhide-trim-khaki-coffee-.jpg


Plain queer.

----------

countryboy (05-11-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

If you get a girlfriend who wants you to be chummy with her 'boy-friend', kick that stupid liberal witch to the curb.   Her only aim is to drag you down.

Please feel free to add your Tips for Manly Men, @Rina_Dragonborn.

----------



----------


## Guest

> If you get a girlfriend who wants you to be chummy with her 'boy-friend', kick that stupid liberal witch to the curb.   Her only aim is to drag you down.
> 
> Please feel free to add your Tips for Manly Men, @Rina_Dragonborn.


Men, Old Spice and workout sweat are the best combo.  If you have to buy cologne from Macy's to attract women you got a problem.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),OceanloverOH (05-11-2013),Roadmaster (05-18-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Do. NOT. look like Bieber.

----------

Trinnity (05-11-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> That's right.  Don't be a gear queer.  I'm sure @Ethereal and @Gemini can tell you about those guys that load up prepping for outside the wire.


I am of a split mind on gear queers.  I think they are an odd lot, but whenever you need something or want something, and they tend to have that something - the griping comes to a grinding halt.

Now if some guy thinks he is packing guitar hero on a convoy that is where I draw the line.

Then again, I'm sort of pseudo gear queer of sorts.  I was that Lance Criminal who managed to have a fresh "tactical bagel" on a 3 day long mission.  And everybody seems to need boot blousing strands for the strangest of reasons.  Indeed, my pockets looked like hamster cheeks.  But I limited my weirdness largely to my pockets.  I remember we needed to replace a latch because we broke something.  For some odd reason I had one in my pocket - they weren't sure to ridicule or praise me.

Gear queers, great when you need/want their stuff, obnoxious when you don't.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If you get a girlfriend who wants you to be chummy with her 'boy-friend', kick that stupid liberal witch to the curb.   Her only aim is to drag you down.
> 
> Please feel free to add your Tips for Manly Men, @Rina_Dragonborn.


I'm sorry you're married.  Why is it that chicks want you to meet their gal pals?  Every fucking last one of the women I've dated has some gay dude she hangs with and he's always trying to touch me when talking, usually when shes in the bathroom.  If I'm with a chick I'm not gay.  There are plenty of dudes who like cock.  Go find one of them.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Get your own apartment and do not share with another guy or girl or whatever.   If you must you CAN rent to people. BUT MAKE THEM PAY THEIR RENT and keep their quarters clean. And keep them OUT Of your quarters and do not allow them to bring car parts into the house.  Neither should you do that. Build a garage.

----------


## Gemini

> If you get a girlfriend who wants you to be chummy with her 'boy-friend', kick that stupid liberal witch to the curb.   Her only aim is to drag you down.
> 
> Please feel free to add your Tips for Manly Men, @Rina_Dragonborn.


Gemini's Rules of Romance

Rule #1 when dating a female you're serious about - ZERO guy friends on her part.  Consequently, you get ZERO female friends on yours.  If either of you break this rule, you get what you deserve.

If for some reason you two get married, this rule does not go away.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),countryboy (05-11-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Get a gun or more...know how to use it. Carry it concealed. Protect the woman you're with. THis means neither of you get beat up by anyone.  Join the NRA.   Find a woman for yourself who is an NRA member.   at the very least, a conservative.      Do you know how aggravating and MISERABLE it is to live with a liberal drama queen??

----------

Trinnity (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Rule #1 when dating a female you're serious about - ZERO guy friends on her part.  Consequently, you get ZERO female friends on yours.  If either of you break this rule, you get what you deserve.
> 
> If for some reason you two get married, this rule does not go away.


Every single female friend I have I want to nail.  All it takes is one beer too many.  Good rule.

----------


## Gemini

Gemini's Rules of Romance

Rule #2

Punching an ex-boyfriend's teeth into the back of his skull is not beneath you.  Especially when he doesn't know what distance means.  There is no reason for a second reminder, one will suffice.  The second reminder is his teeth in the back of his skull, the third?  The morgue.

Slapping a creepy stalker ex-girlfriend is not beneath you either.  Although this is something best left sparingly.  Let the woman attack the ex when at all possible - she gets her rage out, and you look like the primo stud of the year.  When possible, laugh as your creepy stalker ex gets her trash handed to her by your woman.  Give praise copiously to her when victory is achieved.

Intervene only if the fight is not going well for your woman.

----------



----------


## Guest

It's okay to be dirty when you're a guy.  Overly clean men are suspicious.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Gemini's Rules of Romance
> 
> Rule #2
> 
> Punching an ex-boyfriend's teeth into the back of his skull is not beneath you.  Especially when he doesn't know what distance means.  There is no reason for a second reminder, one will suffice.  The second reminder is his teeth in the back of his skull, the third?  The morgue.


As I read this I think we should make the exception of Rina as our female friend.  You may need her some day.   :Big Grin:   Don't worry dude.  I know how to dig holes.  Got your back.   :Wink:

----------



----------


## Guest

Men who want to eat what you cook = awesome.  Men who want to cook while you eat = suspect.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Men who react to hunting and fishing with disgust = suspect.

----------

countryboy (05-11-2013),Gemini (05-11-2013),Mister D (05-11-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> As I read this I think we should make the exception of Rina as our female friend.  You may need her some day.    Don't worry dude.  I know how to dig holes.  Got your back.


Not to sound cold, or harsh.  But I will never be caught hanging out with Rina.  If my wife wanted to she is more than welcome to.  If Rina wanted to go on a double date with her consort of choice and I took my wife that would be acceptable.

I will never give another woman any chance to usurp influence over my wife regardless of how innocent it may appear on the surface.  I can be cordial and respectful towards other women currently.  But as long as I am married they are all potential bombs waiting to go off as far as my household is concerned.

----------

Trinnity (05-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Men who react to hunting and fishing with disgust = suspect.


If a man can't hunt, what good is he when shit goes down?

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## Gemini

Gemini's Rules of Romance

Rule #3  Your inlaws don't need to know everything, neither does your immediate family.  Telling your mother in law or father in law, or your own parents to back the hell off for whatever reason is well within your domain.  Tact recommended, however, if tact has failed, attitude is likely to prevail.

----------


## Guest

> Not to sound cold, or harsh.  But I will never be caught hanging out with Rina.  If my wife wanted to she is more than welcome to.  If Rina wanted to go on a double date with her consort of choice and I took my wife that would be acceptable.
> 
> *I will never give another woman any chance to usurp influence over my wife regardless of how innocent it may appear on the surface*.  I can be cordial and respectful towards other women currently.  But as long as I am married they are all potential bombs waiting to go off as far as my household is concerned.


Right. On.   :Smile: 

I kept those groupie bitches that hang around outside of military bases away from my husband.  Women can be tricksy.  I know this all too well.  This chick kept touching and giggling every time my husband would say something or...sneeze even.  Finally I had enough and the knowledge that all my heretofore studies in a very expensive law school could be for naught, I threw down with that bitch.  My husband had to carry me over his shoulder right out of the party.

If you are in a relationship you don't get female friends.

----------

Gemini (05-11-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Right. On.  
> 
> I kept those groupie bitches that hang around outside of military bases away from my husband.  Women can be tricksy.  I know this all too well.  This chick kept touching and giggling every time my husband would say something or...sneeze even.  Finally I had enough and the knowledge that all my heretofore studies in a very expensive law school could be for naught, I threw down with that bitch.  My husband had to carry me over his shoulder right out of the party.
> 
> If you are in a relationship you don't get female friends.


It's true.  Some people don't get hints, or even words.  But almost everybody understands violence.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Whats with men who want small cars instead of trucks?  Don't you have shit to haul?

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Men who react to hunting and fishing with disgust = suspect.


I don't like to hunt.  I would would have no faith in my ability to shoot accurately, and although I don't have a problem with hunting in general, I don't want to cause something unnecessary pain, whereas a good shot would be able put it away relatively painlessly.   I think bad shots have no business hunting, frankly, and truthfully, I'd probably look at bad hunters who, due to their inaccuracy, cause an animal a lot of pain before death, with disgust.

I don't think that makes me gay, suspect, metro-sexual, unmanly etc.  I mean, I used to underground MMA fight for fun and for no purse.

----------


## Guest

> I don't like to hunt.  I would would have no faith in my ability to shoot accurately, and although I don't have a problem with hunting in general, I don't want to cause something unnecessary pain, whereas a good shot would be able put it away relatively painlessly.   I think bad shots have no business hunting, frankly.  
> 
> I don't think that makes me gay, suspect, metro-sexual, unmanly etc.  I mean, I used to underground MMA fight for fun and for no purse.


Did you wear cologne when you were fighting underground MMA?   :Wink:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## garyo

I'm not worried about a thing.

----------


## Gemini

> Whats with men who want small cars instead of trucks?  Don't you have shit to haul?


Woman car-

 

Man car-



Both are extremes for sure, but don't try to use the other teams equipment.  It gets weird.

----------

Agravan (05-12-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Did you wear cologne when you were fighting underground MMA?


No, ma'am.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'm not worried about a thing.


These women type things don't exactly scare me, but the men who would find that attractive do.

----------


## The XL

Yuck.

----------


## Gemini

> These women type things don't exactly scare me, but the men who would find that attractive do.


Yeah, that picture is something that equates to a Wookie Monster or equivalent female marine.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Whats with men who want small cars instead of trucks?  Don't you have shit to haul?


You know, I felt the uncontrollable urge to rear end one of those dinky ass smart cars today on my way to work. Not sure why.

----------



----------


## countryboy

> I don't like to hunt.  I would would have no faith in my ability to shoot accurately, and although I don't have a problem with hunting in general, I don't want to cause something unnecessary pain, whereas a good shot would be able put it away relatively painlessly.   I think bad shots have no business hunting, frankly, and truthfully, I'd probably look at bad hunters who, due to their inaccuracy, cause an animal a lot of pain before death, with disgust.
> 
> I don't think that makes me gay, suspect, metro-sexual, unmanly etc.  I mean, I used to underground MMA fight for fun and for no purse.


I'm an excellent shot, but I don't like to hunt either. I prefer to hire others to kill my meat.  :Big Grin: 

But if it came down to hunting or starving, I wouldn't starve.  :Wink: 

Ironically, I have game in my yard just about every day.

----------


## Guest

Also guys in shoulder pads and skinny jeans...no...just no.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I don't like to hunt.  I would would have no faith in my ability to shoot accurately, and although I don't have a problem with hunting in general, I don't want to cause something unnecessary pain, whereas a good shot would be able put it away relatively painlessly.   I think bad shots have no business hunting, frankly, and truthfully, I'd probably look at bad hunters who, due to their inaccuracy, cause an animal a lot of pain before death, with disgust.
> 
> I don't think that makes me gay, suspect, metro-sexual, unmanly etc.  I mean, I used to underground MMA fight for fun and for no purse.


Right, but you don't look at the act of hunting and fishing with disgust.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> You know, I felt the uncontrollable urge to rear end one of those dinky ass smart cars today on my way to work. Not sure why.


Smart car = dumb choice for owner.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I don't like to hunt. I would would have no faith in my ability to shoot accurately, and although I don't have a problem with hunting in general, I don't want to cause something unnecessary pain, whereas a good shot would be able put it away relatively painlessly. I think bad shots have no business hunting, frankly, and truthfully, I'd probably look at bad hunters who, due to their inaccuracy, cause an animal a lot of pain before death, with disgust.
> 
> I don't think that makes me gay, suspect, metro-sexual, unmanly etc. I mean, I used to underground MMA fight for fun and for no purse.


Just because a man is manly doesn't mean that he doesn't care about the pain and suffering of his prey. Dispatch it quickly and cleanly.   Humanely.  It's better for all involved.  Hunter and prey.   And you eat what you kill.   period.   

If you don't enjoy hunting that doesn't make you any less a man.  I am sure you have other manly things you can trade off with those that enjoy the hunt and fresh meat.    Underground economy at its best.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> You know, I felt the uncontrollable urge to rear end one of those dinky ass smart cars today on my way to work. Not sure why.



i know the feeling.   But think instead.  They have spent a small fortune to make a statement however stupidly it portrays them.  Pity them, laugh at them, don't talk to them.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yeah, that picture is something that equates to a Wookie Monster or equivalent female marine.


We had this one marine if you could call him that and since his last names was "Jones" I'll just say it, anyway, Jones talked shit to this female marine who was a muffer and she beat his ass in the gedunk. Snack food everywhere.  She kinda looked like a wookie. I'm surprised he didn't just shoot himself after that.

----------


## Gemini

> Just because a man is manly doesn't mean that he doesn't care about the pain and suffering of his prey. Dispatch it quickly and cleanly.   Humanely.  It's better for all involved.  Hunter and prey.   And you eat what you kill.   period.   
> 
> If you don't enjoy hunting that doesn't make you any less a man.  I am sure you have other manly things you can trade off with those that enjoy the hunt and fresh meat.    Underground economy at its best.


I am more of a fishing kind of guy, or a trapper at heart, or a farmer/rancher type.  And as I consider my strengths and weaknesses, actively hunting makes little sense for me.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Also guys in shoulder pads and skinny jeans...no...just no.


now really...who exactly does this young man hope to attract. It's not a woman for sure.He looks like a wookie snack.   (see above) LoL

----------

Gemini (05-11-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> We had this one marine if you could call him that and since his last names was "Jones" I'll just say it, anyway, Jones talked shit to this female marine who was a muffer and she beat his ass in the gedunk. Snack food everywhere.  She kinda looked like a wookie. I'm surprised he didn't just shoot himself after that.


That is why I never spoke to a female marine or got near one unless the mission at hand dictated it.  Because if a conflict ensues you cannot win regardless of the type.

If you pummel her, you lose, if she pummels you,  you lose, if her feelings get hurt, you lose, if she feel vindictive, you lose.

Overall?  Just don't look directly at it and run away as it approaches - it's the only way.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> now really...who exactly does this young man hope to attract. It's not a woman for sure.He looks like a wookie snack.   (see above) LoL


Well, he might attract a lesbian that thought he was a girl.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Right, but you don't look at the act of hunting and fishing with disgust.


I don't view hunters who are good shots and give the animal a painless death with disgust.

----------


## Gemini

> I don't view hunters who are good shots and give the animal a painless death with disgust.


Well, as cruel as a few bad shots can be, it is infinitely more humane than what nature has in store for the quarry.  Wolves will start eating you when you are still alive.

Nature is a brutal mistress.  I'd rather get shot ten times and then die than finally croak after hour 3 of my disembowelment by a pack of wolves.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013),Trinnity (05-11-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> That is why I never spoke to a female marine or got near one unless the mission at hand dictated it.  Because if a conflict ensues you cannot win regardless of the type.
> 
> If you pummel her, you lose, if she pummels you,  you lose, if her feelings get hurt, you lose, if she feel vindictive, you lose.
> 
> Overall?  Just don't look directly at it and run away as it approaches - it's the only way.


There was one I got a little friendly with.  She was interested in my weapon and in the spirit of Marine Corps fraternity I educated her in its proper use.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemini

> There was one I got a little friendly with.  She was interested in my weapon and in the spirit of Marine Corps fraternity I educated her in its proper use.


Dangerous game to be playing when you're stripes are on the line.

Easiest way to screw up a company of marines is to put a few females in it.  Works every time.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Dangerous game to be playing when you're stripes are on the line.
> 
> Easiest way to screw up a company of marines is to put a few females in it.  Works every time.


I think you've forgotten how boring it was.

----------


## The XL

> Well, as cruel as a few bad shots can be, it is infinitely more humane than what nature has in store for the quarry.  Wolves will start eating you when you are still alive.
> 
> Nature is a brutal mistress.  I'd rather get shot ten times and then die than finally croak after hour 3 of my disembowelment by a pack of wolves.


Never said nature was pretty, I'm aware that it isn't.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Last comment before I walk the dog.  The only dog less than 50 lbs that is acceptable for male ownership is a beagle.  Nuff said.

----------


## The XL

> Last comment before I walk the dog.  The only dog less than 50 lbs that is acceptable for male ownership is a beagle.  Nuff said.


She got you walking the dog?

Dayum cuz

----------

usfan (05-13-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Never said nature was pretty, I'm aware that it isn't.


I've been hunting.  I didn't want to go, but my husband was always prepping me for the apocalypse.  He had a premonition he wouldn't be there and wanted me to be able to handle myself.   :Frown:

----------


## Guest

> She got you walking the dog?
> 
> Dayum cuz



It likes him best anyway.

----------


## countryboy

> It likes him best anyway.


Soooo.....what kind of dog is "it"?

----------


## Gemini

> Last comment before I walk the dog.  The only dog less than 50 lbs that is acceptable for male ownership is a beagle.  Nuff said.


Depends on the utility of the beast of burden.  Dachshunds were bred to fight and kill badgers - tough to talk smack on those little guys.

Shitzus and chihuahuas ?  Well, I think everybody should play a game of football with a ball that barks at least once.

----------


## Guest

> Soooo.....what kind of dog is "it"?

----------


## Gemini

> I think you've forgotten how boring it was.


How could someone forget that?  I would be a blessed man if I could.  I swear all the time I was in the marine corps, probably 25% of the time was spent in formation, waiting for 1st Sgt. to get out of bed, or for something to happen.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I've had the Captain walk my Cocker spaniel a couple times.  He was a gentleman about it in spite of my having to make her go with him.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> We exist.  We're just out fighting lava monsters and dragons. Can't be two places at once.


Or camel spiders and pit vipers.  But I never did get to do battle with a Lava Monster.

----------


## Guest

> Depends on the utility of the beast of burden.  Dachshunds were bred to fight and kill badgers - tough to talk smack on those little guys.
> 
> Shitzus and chihuahuas ?  Well, I think everybody should play a game of football with a ball that barks at least once.


The other dog is a Shitzu.   :Slap:

----------


## The XL

I have a Siberian Husky.  She's big as hell, about 70 lbs or so, and not fat.  The average female Husky is 30-50 lbs.  She out-muscles a pitbull in my building that she plays with.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> The other dog is a Shitzu.


Barking field goal would be amusing to see.  It would work well for cougar bait too.  Or feeding piranhas if you have any.  Perhaps you could train it to send messages like a homing pigeon.

----------


## Guest

> Barking field goal would be amusing to see.  It would work well for cougar bait too.  Or feeding piranhas if you have any.  Perhaps you could train it to send messages like a homing pigeon.


My husband did not want the dog.  He wanted a St. Bernard.  I got it anyway.  All of his friends made fun of it so much that he did a 180 and became its biggest supporter.  

*sigh*

 :Frown: 

Well...at least @Ethereal likes the Zos.

----------


## lostbeyond

What the OP shows is what women demand.  Different from what women want.  But, also, do women care about what men want?  Most westernized women are as manly and ugly as those men seem girly to women, I think.  In the USA recently, it had to be legislated and now enforced, that those men who live in the USA get hindered in their search for real women, over other continents.  Yes ladies, you get what you pay for.  HAHAHAHAHA  (And this may very well be what most women deserve.)  WHAHAHA

----------

Gemini (05-11-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> 


Great Pyrenees? Damn girl, that's a BIG dog.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-11-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> My husband did not want the dog.  He wanted a St. Bernard.  I got it anyway.  All of his friends made fun of it so much that he did a 180 and became its biggest supporter.  
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> Well...at least @Ethereal likes the Zos.


Oh hell no. St. Bernards slobber too much.

----------


## Trinnity

Okay, listen up bitches. Find a good man or woman and get married. Then as soon as you can afford it, buy as much land as you can in the country and get the hell out of the city (and I don't mean live in the burbs). Teach your kids to hunt and fish. Let them own their own guns. Teach them self-reliance. Apocalypse or not, these things instill character. Plus you have more influence and control over your own kids.

No matter what state you live in, you can find some country. Get there. Mind your own business.

----------

Gemini (05-11-2013),lostbeyond (05-11-2013)

----------


## Archer

> @Calypso Jones and I were sorta chatting about this in PMs, but...maybe I'm over-sharing...I just can't find myself at all interested in men who I feel like I can beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it baby! 6' 2", ~260 lbs and then some of 100% man here and my wife can attest to that, as well as some judges, LEOs...

We have a rampant pussification of the male population.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Freddy Mercury was a hunk-a-hunk-a burnin' MAN, that's no lie.

----------


## Network

Maneaters.

The internet happened and Mexican infiltration happened reducing men's amount of physical labor.  Besides, it's not like all TV stars or men are wimps or sissies.

I think you ladies doth protest too much.  I'm sure most men wish all women were as lady-like as January Jones or as banging as Kate Upton as well.  Good luck with that.

Freddie Mercury...lol...major sissy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Like everything else in this world the parameters have been blurred.  not good.   Men...we need you to be men...not liberal butt hurt wimps.

----------

Archer (05-11-2013)

----------


## Network

@Rina_Dragonborn should be more like Sasha Fierce and be an independent woman instead of bitching about manwimps.

----------


## Guest

> Maneaters.
> 
> The internet happened and Mexican infiltration happened reducing men's amount of physical labor.  Besides, it's not like all TV stars or men are wimps or sissies.
> 
> I think you ladies doth protest too much.  I'm sure most men wish all women were as lady-like as January Jones or as banging as Kate Upton as well.  Good luck with that.
> 
> Freddie Mercury...lol...major sissy.


Is it wrong for men to think women should look like January Jones?  I say not.

----------


## Guest

> @Rina_Dragonborn should be more like Sasha Fierce and be an independent woman instead of bitching about manwimps.


 @Network,

do you really want me to be like Sasha Fierce?

----------


## Gemini

Well, as good and grand as it is to gripe about men, there are plenty of legitimate gripes about women too - it is just not as popular to gripe about it these days.

----------

lostbeyond (05-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Well, as good and grand as it is to gripe about men, there are plenty of legitimate gripes about women too - it is just not as popular to gripe about it these days.


Here's a gripe about women...

liberal women reject motherhood and embrace the warrior side, thus corrupting the delicate balance of our gender and setting the world off-kilter.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013),teeceetx (05-14-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well they aren't even good warriors. they hate guns. What? They gonna fight with their boobs. That's what most lib women do...If they don't like something first thing that comes out are their tits. excuse my french.

lib women don't want to be women and they don't want men to be men.  They don't want to be men either.  If they run into a situation the first thing they scream is MALE DOMINANCE and then whip out their .....girl parts.

----------


## Guest

I also don't like the way that a lot of women treat children like they are pets and not wonderful little unique beings deserving of their exclusive attention.

----------


## Guest

And I also hate the pressure "intelligent" women put on each other to be all pro-choice and anti-male.  I took SO MUCH shit for marrying while I was still in school and to someone--OMG-- "enlisted" in the military.  It was like I betrayed all of my friends.  What horse shit.

----------

lostbeyond (05-11-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> And I also hate the pressure "intelligent" women put on each other to be all pro-choice and anti-male.  I took SO MUCH shit for marrying while I was still in school and to someone--OMG-- "enlisted" in the military.  It was like I betrayed all of my friends.  What horse shit.


Interesting to know I'm not the only one!  I took that same crap for awhile, mostly from women.  Finally I learned how to shut 'em up.  When they would start in, I would just say, "don't be jealous that he's mine and he can lick his eyebrows."  Hey, whatever works!

----------



----------


## Guest

Oh, it was a scandal because I was at Georgetown and people felt that I shouldn't be marrying some lowly military type.

----------


## Gemini

Rina and Ocean, both of you have it right.  There is no shame in marrying, nor in motherhood.  But sadly, many are simply herd members.  And they wonder why they 'can't find a good man' - it is because there are few of them in the first place, and the women aren't behaving in a manner that is appealing to a long term relationship.  Men aren't stupid.

----------

Archer (05-11-2013),Trinnity (05-12-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

> Rina and Ocean, both of you have it right.  There is no shame in marrying, nor in motherhood.  But sadly, many are simply herd members.  And they wonder why they 'can't find a good man' - it is because there are few of them in the first place, and the women aren't behaving in a manner that is appealing to a long term relationship.  *Men aren't stupid.*


Exactly, men aren't stupid.  Something that liberal women will never understand.

----------

Archer (05-11-2013),Trinnity (05-12-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Rina_Dragonborn should be more like Sasha Fierce and be an independent woman instead of bitching about manwimps.



Sasha Fierce is dead. Beyonce killed her.

----------


## Archer

To me the media is setting the standard here. Women want men that are going to be their bitch and not their partner.

----------

Calypso Jones (05-11-2013)

----------


## Guest

I really couldn't respect a man who is my bitch.  Seriously.

----------


## Cap

Real men have beer bellies.  

Real men fart and aren't embarrassed to stink up the bathroom.

Real men scratch their nuts.

Real men aren't afraid to be who the are and accept you for what you are.

Because you stink up the bathroom just as bad.

----------

Trinnity (05-12-2013)

----------


## Mister D

> Real men have beer bellies.  
> 
> Real men fart and aren't embarrassed to stink up the bathroom.
> 
> Real men scratch their nuts.
> 
> Real men aren't afraid to be who the are and accept you for what you are.
> 
> Because you stink up the bathroom just as bad.


Sir, I must disagree on point one!

----------

Cap (05-11-2013)

----------


## Cap

> Sir, I must disagree on point one!


Heh...

I haven't been online much, but in the last month I lost over 30 pounds.  I'm looking to lose another 30 or more in the next month.  I had to start buying new clothes.  Bought jeans today, 4 sizes smaller and they were loose.  New underwear also.  Shirts are still ok, but they're next.

How?  Starvation.  I stopped eating during the week.  Nothing but water and I've gotten in the habit of having a few beers each night because I'm not sleeping well lately.  I eat whatever I want on weekends.  Tonight I took the Mrs. to Ruth's Chris for a steak dinner - and immediately shat that out a few hours later.  TMI, yeah but I understand the stomach shrinks if you don't eat and I think that's true.  I can't put down much even when I'm eating.  Also getting out, I walk a few miles a day now and down in wild and wonderful WV, it's been hot.  

I feel good.  When I hit that spot where ever it is, I'll probably go back to eating raw veggies and fruit during the week and shitloads of wings or whatever on the weekend, but for now I'm content with eating nothing.  Everyone tells me that it's not good, but yeah - it's working and I don't feel the need to eat during the week.  Doesn't bother me at all.

----------

Mister D (05-11-2013)

----------


## Mister D

You need to eat regularly. You'll fuck your metabolism up if you starve yourself. But congrats bro!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Cap (05-11-2013)

----------


## Cap

I know.  I'll get back to it.  Probably raw cabbage and carrots during the week though and cheeseburgers off the grill on weekends.  

Another month or two, once I get to where I want to get that will be my routine.

----------


## Mister D

Not too many carrots though. That crap about turning orange is REAL. In moderation! 

Hey, I just ate my Saturday night wings. When you eat well most of the time being bad is so much more savory.  :Cool20:

----------

Cap (05-11-2013)

----------


## Cap

> Not too many carrots though. That crap about turning orange is REAL. In moderation! 
> 
> Hey, I just ate my Saturday night wings. When you eat well most of the time being bad is so much more savory.


Right!

----------

Mister D (05-11-2013)

----------


## Mister D

I actually gained a few pounds. Finally! I've been buying bags of potatoes.

----------


## Mister D

> Right!


I think they marinate their wings at this place a little too long though. You want it to come right off the bone but not before you can get it in your mouth.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Gemini

> Right!


You would lose weight faster if you lived off of 3 slices of bread each day, it takes carbohydrates to burn fats.  It is basic exercise physiology actually.  You're losing a lot of muscle mass right now I'd bet.

Take fiber supplements to avoid diverticulitis and diverticulosis, and a multivitamin to assist in this catastrophe of a plan you have going there.  Last thing you need to do is fall ill because you've utterly abandoned the concept of minerals and vitamins.

----------


## Cap

Carrots are naturally purple, they've been genetically engineered to be orange.

But they're good.

----------


## Mister D

> You would lose weight faster if you lived off of 3 slices of bread each day, it takes carbohydrates to burn fats.  It is basic exercise physiology actually.  You're losing a lot of muscle mass right now I'd bet.


You have to eat, I agree.

----------


## Cap

> You would lose weight faster if you lived off of 3 slices of bread each day, it takes carbohydrates to burn fats.  It is basic exercise physiology actually.  You're losing a lot of muscle mass right now I'd bet.


I understand that, honestly.

I'm focused on dropping a lot of weight right now.  Once that happens - maybe after another month or so I'll focus on building up the stuff I want to build up by eating better and working out.  

It's almost not noticeable where my weight is being lost right now because it's in my legs and everywhere else.  I still have a bit of a gut but I notice it's less now.  My shirt collars all fit now where they used to be tight.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You would lose weight faster if you lived off of 3 slices of bread each day, it takes carbohydrates to burn fats.  It is basic exercise physiology actually.  You're losing a lot of muscle mass right now I'd bet.
> 
> Take fiber supplements to avoid diverticulitis and diverticulosis, and a multivitamin to assist in this catastrophe of a plan you have going there.  Last thing you need to do is fall ill because you've utterly abandoned the concept of minerals and vitamins.


He doesn't need processed carbs.  He can eat blueberries or strawberries and also get the benefit of antioxidants.

----------

Gemini (05-13-2013)

----------


## Network

You can live entirely off of the sun's energy.  You are a solar panel.

There was a fake story from the fake media about this somewhere at some point in recent fake time.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-11-2013)

----------


## Archer

Screw that! Fat and happy is better than skinny and hungry. Just saying I will get fat before I go without food.

----------

Network (05-11-2013)

----------


## Network

> Screw that! Fat and happy is better than skinny and hungry. Just saying I will get fat before I go without food.



Fat and hungry is the ultimate accomplishment.  When all the food is devoid of nutrients and you start eating grass/lard salads because of your hunger.  That's the future.

----------



----------


## Archer

> Fat and hungry is the ultimate accomplishment.  When all the food is devoid of nutrients and you start eating grass/lard salads because of your hunger.  That's the future.


I have a plan! Dogs. Feed trespassers and people that piss me off to the dogs and then eat the dogs myself.

----------

Network (05-12-2013)

----------


## Network

> I have a plan! Dogs. Feed trespassers and people that piss me off to the dogs and then eat the dogs myself.



Best prepper plan I've heard yet!

----------


## Archer

> Best prepper plan I've heard yet!


It is my plan for zombies as well :Smile:

----------


## Network

> It is my plan for zombies as well



It's too late to try to thwart the zombie infestation.  They are all over the place, and they are voting believe it or not.

----------

Gemini (05-13-2013)

----------


## Archer

> It's too late to try to thwart the zombie infestation.  They are all over the place, and they are voting believe it or not.


Cool when TSHTF I have plenty of fire wood and ammo. Just need some dogs.

----------


## lostbeyond

Now I know why women want to be fat.  They want to outlive us guys in the apocalypse.

----------


## Canadianeye

The new mothers influenced the womanizing of males.

- Education system
- Celebrities
- Mainstream media
- Government

I say mothers because it has gone well beyond nannies.

----------


## Archer

That is fine though. Last time I checked girly men went to the back of the line for sex and the front for raising kids. Cuckold anyone?

Guys go ahead and bitch up. Is it any wonder there are more and more read headed children?

And sadly I am all about spreading my DNA so if I did not have a wife and was not a christian... well... lets just say while the wimp is away the men play.

----------


## Guest

Oh my!  :Thinking:

----------


## Archer

> Oh my!


Well I mean really. It is about survival of the fittest and God built breeding into us. I consider gays that are only gay defective and I am glad they remove themselves from the gene pool. I look upon girly man in much the same light.

Bi sexes are just people who need a hole.

----------


## Canadianeye

> That is fine though. Last time I checked girly men went to the back of the line for sex and the front for raising kids. Cuckold anyone?
> 
> Guys go ahead and bitch up. Is it any wonder there are more and more read headed children?
> 
> And sadly I am all about spreading my DNA so if I did not have a wife and was not a christian... well... lets just say while the wimp is away the men play.


I've talked to so many women over the years regarding this phenom happening to/against men, and the truth is women still want a real man. You might find the occasional experimenting youngish female dabbling in bi/gay stuff who would actually be genuinely attracted to a metro type male...but the vast bulk of women like a real man. Sturdy, strong, gallant, confident with a touch of swagger to em, etc.

----------


## Archer

> I've talked to so many women over the years regarding this phenom happening to/against men, and the truth is women still want a real man. You might find the occasional experimenting youngish female dabbling in bi/gay stuff who would actually be genuinely attracted to a metro type male...but the vast bulk of women like a real man. Sturdy, strong, gallant, confident with a touch of swagger to em, etc.


Yes they need the DNA to better serve their offspring. There are many who may not be able to secure a strong man and they will settle but you can bet many of that group are breeding with stronger DNA.

----------


## Guest

> I've talked to so many women over the years regarding this phenom happening to/against men, and the truth is women still want a real man. You might find the occasional experimenting youngish female dabbling in bi/gay stuff who would actually be genuinely attracted to a metro type male...but the vast bulk of women like a real man. Sturdy, strong, gallant, confident with a touch of swagger to em, etc.


Men who will defend your honor.  Yep.  We still want those men.  Any romantic comedy will show you that.  Don't be deceived by the women on television talk shows.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Men:




Y'all others, don't even try.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Men who will defend your honor.  Yep.  We still want those men.  Any romantic comedy will show you that.  Don't be deceived by the women on television talk shows.


A lot of men would defend your honor.

----------



----------


## Archer

> A lot of men would defend your honor.


Sadly fewer and fewer would be able to back it up.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Occult elitist pseudo-jew controlled Hollywood trying to feminize men for population control and to make them easier to herd by the anti-Xenu Pope under his_ inferior-to-Hulk-Hogan's_ NWO.


...interesting theory...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Sadly fewer and fewer would be able to back it up.


I can back it up.

----------



----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Depends on the utility of the beast of burden. _Dachshunds were bred to fight and kill badgers_ - tough to talk smack on those little guys.
> 
> Shitzus and chihuahuas ? Well, I think everybody should play a game of football with a ball that barks at least once.



...I can tell you know nothing about this subject at all...

----------


## Archer

> I can back it up.


Look around you. Masculine white males are on the decline. Is it any wonder black men are getting all the white girls? Many are dipping white bois on the side as well.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Look around you. Masculine white males are on the decline. Is it any wonder black men are getting all the white girls? Many are dipping white bois on the side as well.


I get all sorts of girls.  I'm good looking, athletic and have "combat scars".  Chicks dig that.  I can get chicks.  That has never been my problem.

----------



----------


## Guest

> I get all sorts of girls.  I'm good looking, athletic and have "combat scars".  Chicks dig that.  I can get chicks.  That has never been my problem.


This very true.  You're a catch.   :Smile:

----------


## Archer

> I get all sorts of girls.  I'm good looking, athletic and have "combat scars".  Chicks dig that.  I can get chicks.  That has never been my problem.


Well there you go. Why? How much competition you get? Ever walk in the room knowing you can dominate everything just by the force of your will? If so... Breed my brother Breed.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> This very true.  You're a catch.


Hardly a catch, ma'am, I'm just a good old boy with a few scars.

----------


## usfan

> Depends on the utility of the beast of burden.  Dachshunds were bred to fight and kill badgers - tough to talk smack on those little guys.
> Shitzus and chihuahuas ?  Well, I think everybody should play a game of football with a ball that barks at least once.


You talking stink 'bout my wife's doggy?   I take it duck hunting, to swim out & retrieve birds.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Say what you will about a chihuahua.. they are loyal, protective, & see themselves as 100# mastiffs.  What they lack in stature they more than make up for in attitude.  They are portable, too.

But regarding the OP, the old joke is that men want, 'A Chef in The Kitchen, a Lady in The Living Room, a Slut in The Bed Room.'  But often it gets mixed up.. they get a slut in the kitchen, a chef in the living room, & a lady in bed.  So, to make it topical, what do women want from men, in the different environments they are in?  Do they want a gentleman in the living room, a handiman around the house, a porn star in the bedroom, & a bodyguard in public?  Maybe.. But what if they get a gentleman around the house, a bodyguard in the living room, a handiman in the bedroom, & a porn star in public?

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-13-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> ...I can tell you know nothing about this subject at all...


 @Kabuki Joe

Wikipedia-




> The *dachshund* (UK pron.: /ˈdæksənd/ or US /ˈdɑːkshʊnt/ _DAHKS-huunt_ or US /ˈdɑːksənt/;[2]) is a short-legged, long-bodied dog breed belonging to the hound family. The standard size dachshund was bred to scent, chase, and flush out badgers and other burrow-dwelling animals, while the miniature dachshund was developed to hunt smaller prey such as rabbits. In the American West they have also been used to hunt prairie dogs. Today, they are bred for conformation shows and as family pets. Some dachshund participate in earthdog trials. According to the AKC, the dachshund continues to remain one of the top 10 dog breeds in the United States.[3]


http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/dachshund -




> Dachshunds are scent hound dog breeds  who were bred to hunt badgers and other tunneling animals, rabbits, and  foxes. Packs of Dachshunds were even used to trail wild boar. Today  their versatility makes them excellent family companions, show dogs, and  small-game hunters.


AKC - 




> Dachshunds  were first bred in the early 1600s in Germany. The goal was  to create a fearless,  elongated dog that could dig the earth from a  badger burrow and fight to the  death with the vicious badgers.


Now obviously it ultimately depends on who owns the dog and what they set its purposes to.  However they were bred to deal with badgers, often times to flush them out so farmer Bob take care of the beast with his shotgun.  Or in some cases to go down and deal with it themselves.  Either way they were created to do just that.

Doth thou speakest out thine ass often?  Or were you just joshing me?

----------


## Archer

> Doth thou speakest out thine ass often?


Dayum thats gots hurt :Smile:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well there you go. Why? How much competition you get? Ever walk in the room knowing you can dominate everything just by the force of your will? If so... Breed my brother Breed.


The only real competition I get is from my fellow vets and marines and as for breeding I think I'll hold off on that for awhile.

----------


## Archer

> The only real competition I get is from my fellow vets and marines and as for breeding I think I'll hold off on that for awhile.


Look for healthy hips and plug it proper, treat it proper and pop out babies! We need strong DNA!

----------


## Gemini

> Dayum thats gots hurt


...well, he did call me ignorant on the topic.

----------

Archer (05-13-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> You talking stink 'bout my wife's doggy?   I take it duck hunting, to swim out & retrieve birds.


I would enjoy seeing that done.  It does sound comical.




> Say what you will about a chihuahua.. they are loyal, protective, & see themselves as 100# mastiffs.  What they lack in stature they more than make up for in attitude.  They are portable, too.


Indeed they may be all these things.  But the mastiff which can easily clock in at 200 pound is more than a noise maker.  I would let my daughter walk a mastiff that loved her after dark - because the would be assailant has to weight the pros and cons of possibly getting eaten.  A chihuahua? Well, looks like I gotta escort her, or one of her brothers has to.

----------


## Guest

When full grown my dog will be between 150 and 180.  His father was 176lbs and his grandfather was a beast at 180.  Normally they weigh around 150.  Sorry, love my doggy.

----------


## Gemini

> When full grown my dog will be between 150 and 180.  His father was 176lbs and his grandfather was a beast at 180.  Normally they weigh around 150.  Sorry, love my doggy.


Great Pyrenees right?

----------


## Guest

> Great Pyrenees right?


Yes.   :Smile:   Macduff.

----------


## Gemini

> Yes.    Macduff.


A fine beast of burden.  Although I personally want an Old English Mastiff - a pack of them.  Maybe a couple lions too.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-13-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

He's a cool dog.  Wish he was mine.

----------


## The XL

I weight about 185lbs, a dog that's nearly as big as me is a terrifying thought.

----------


## Archer

> I weight about 185lbs, a dog that's nearly as big as me is a terrifying thought.


Little feller aint you.

----------


## Guest

> He's a cool dog.  Wish he was mine.


He really loves you, too.  He would be sad if you go back to full time active duty.

----------


## usfan

Well, it's probably a location thing.. here in sedona, the main problem we have are middle aged new age goddesses floating around in linen skirts.. they seldom attack, & are mostly harmless.  If i really needed a hunting dog, i'd get a big lab or a goldador like my daughter's.  But our vicious chihuahua is more than enough canine for the crime around these parts.    :Smiley20: 

We also have a fierce cat for a backup.. if someone knocks at the door, she hides under the sofa.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I'm glad i don't live in an environment where i feel the need for a guard dog.. i'm sure many do, & i find that sad.. a tragic necessity in our changing culture.  40 yrs ago most lawyers did not require bodyguards, either.  Times change, & we have to adapt or go extinct.  It's too bad we cannot make policy in our govt that is friendly to law & order & cultural justice.

IMO, the biggest casualty in the leftist cultural shift is justice.. there is less & less, as criminals run free, & rise to heights of political ambition.  The honest & good in the culture are penalized, & the wicked are rewarded.  If this trend cannot be arrested, our society is doomed.  Corruption will corrode us from within.

----------


## Archer

You can have those big ani-mules I will stick with my noisy watch dog. She will make all the noise in the world as she watches the thief leave with my stuff. The big dog is me and if am there the dog is not needed. I have video surveillance and a hand cannon.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> @Kabuki Joe
> 
> Wikipedia-
> 
> 
> 
> http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds/dachshund -
> 
> 
> ...



...I have talked with quite a few "badger diggers" and they have assured me that just like with pitbulls and dogfighting, there are falsehoods passed on with regard to badger dogs and badger digging...the only thing you stated with any truth is that weener dogs were bred to enter a "set" and either hold the badger in place until dug to OR bolted to a shotgun...I have heard that in truth NO 25lb dog, wiener dog or terrier, can kill an adult badger in the ground...it's just impossible...and I've heard this from men that have owned and bred dogs specifically for the purpose...the only dogs that they guaranteed could kill a badger were strong dogs (Staffordshires, English Bull Terriers, Wheaton/Kerry Blues and Lurchers) that were too big to go in the ground after them...no 25lb ground dog can kill a 40-60lb badger in the ground...but people like you, with nothing other then what the showdog clubs put on their websites, say they can...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> ...I have talked with quite a few "badger diggers" and they have assured me that just like with pitbulls and dogfighting, there are falsehoods passed on with regard to badger dogs and badger digging...the only thing you stated with any truth is that weener dogs were bred to enter a "set" and either hold the badger in place until dug to OR bolted to a shotgun...I have heard that in truth NO 25lb dog, wiener dog or terrier, can kill an adult badger in the ground...it's just impossible...and I've heard this from men that have owned and bred dogs specifically for the purpose...the only dogs that they guaranteed could kill a badger were strong dogs (Staffordshires, English Bull Terriers, Wheaton/Kerry Blues and Lurchers) that were too big to go in the ground after them...no 25lb ground dog can kill a 40-60lb badger in the ground...but people like you, with nothing other then what the showdog clubs put on their websites, say they can...


I think what my brother was saying was that badger digging was what they were bred for.  I don't think he was in any way implying he's some frufru ladyboy dog show type that would know that shittin much about dachshunds.

----------


## usfan

Well, now the men are going to the dogs..  just something else for the women to complain about.   :Angry20:

----------


## Gemini

> ...I have talked with quite a few "badger diggers" and they have assured me that just like with pitbulls and dogfighting, there are falsehoods passed on with regard to badger dogs and badger digging...the only thing you stated with any truth is that weener dogs were bred to enter a "set" and either hold the badger in place until dug to OR bolted to a shotgun...I have heard that in truth NO 25lb dog, wiener dog or terrier, can kill an adult badger in the ground...it's just impossible...and I've heard this from men that have owned and bred dogs specifically for the purpose...the only dogs that they guaranteed could kill a badger were strong dogs (Staffordshires, English Bull Terriers, Wheaton/Kerry Blues and Lurchers) that were too big to go in the ground after them...no 25lb ground dog can kill a 40-60lb badger in the ground...but people like you, with nothing other then what the showdog clubs put on their websites, say they can...


...you are aware they are pack animals right?  Indeed, going solo you are entirely correct.  But last I checked, canines were largely pack animals, hunting in packs.

Ya ign'ant bastid!

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Well, it's probably a location thing.. here in sedona, the main problem we have are middle aged new age goddesses floating around in linen skirts.. they seldom attack, & are mostly harmless.  If i really needed a hunting dog, i'd get a big lab or a goldador like my daughter's.  But our vicious chihuahua is more than enough canine for the crime around these parts.   
> 
> We also have a fierce cat for a backup.. if someone knocks at the door, she hides under the sofa.  
> 
> I'm glad i don't live in an environment where i feel the need for a guard dog.. i'm sure many do, & i find that sad.. a tragic necessity in our changing culture.  40 yrs ago most lawyers did not require bodyguards, either.  Times change, & we have to adapt or go extinct.  It's too bad we cannot make policy in our govt that is friendly to law & order & cultural justice.
> 
> IMO, the biggest casualty in the leftist cultural shift is justice.. there is less & less, as criminals run free, & rise to heights of political ambition.  The honest & good in the culture are penalized, & the wicked are rewarded.  If this trend cannot be arrested, our society is doomed.  Corruption will corrode us from within.


My family has a hunting dog by pure coincidence.  We went to our local Animal League and adopted what we thought was a Labrador Retriever.  After having my cousin who is a Veterinarian look at some pictures of her, he concluded that she was in fact a Basenji Labrador mix.  In case you do not know, Basenjis are historically known for being used a hunting dogs to catch lions.  Hunter would take a pack of them, let them go, and have them trap the lion before shooting it.

Either way, I will say that with the rise of Feminism, and the gender equality movement, masculinity has undergone a fundamental transformation.  The meaning of what is a man is no longer the same.  For some people, this is a good form of progress; other see it as the end of masculinity.  Personally, I just see it as is.  By standards of this forum, I consider myself to be a hybrid kind of man.  I am strong, cold-hearted, and fearless when I need to be.  My preferred drinks are Irish Whiskey, Scotch, Rum, or Bourbon.  I have long been interested in owning a gun for purposes of hunting (for food, not sport), and when I graduate from university and move out on my own, I will get one.  I am saving up to buy some switch-blades, a Swiss Army knife, and some other awesome tactical knives that I have seen across the Inter-webs.  Lastly, in the near future, I intend to take some martial arts courses, possibly Silat, but likely Northern Wing Chun.  

However, I have a sensitive/feminine side.  I do not mind a glass of wine, so long as it is good wine.  I like to write poetry, a longtime passion of mine since second grade that I have only recently returned to.  I also consider myself a huge hipster, although the saying is you cannot self-identify as a hipster.

----------

usfan (05-13-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> ...you are aware they are pack animals right? Indeed, going solo you are entirely correct. But last I checked, canines were largely pack animals, hunting in packs.
> 
> Ya ign'ant bastid!


...it's not my fault you are passing on false info...you do know that #1 just by looking at a weener dog that they aren't above ground working dogs, like other hounds, they were created for below ground work and #2 you never put more then 1 dog into a hole at a time...these are things you can't learn by reading the AKC's website...

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> My family has a hunting dog by pure coincidence. We went to our local Animal League and adopted what we thought was a Labrador Retriever. After having my cousin who is a Veterinarian look at some pictures of her, he concluded that she was in fact a Basenji Labrador mix. In case you do not know, Basenjis are historically known for being used a hunting dogs to catch lions. Hunter would take a pack of them, let them go, and have them trap the lion before shooting it.
> 
> Either way, I will say that with the rise of Feminism, and the gender equality movement, masculinity has undergone a fundamental transformation. The meaning of what is a man is no longer the same. For some people, this is a good form of progress; other see it as the end of masculinity. Personally, I just see it as is. By standards of this forum, I consider myself to be a hybrid kind of man. I am strong, cold-hearted, and fearless when I need to be. My preferred drinks are Irish Whiskey, Scotch, Rum, or Bourbon. I have long been interested in owning a gun for purposes of hunting (for food, not sport), and when I graduate from university and move out on my own, I will get one. I am saving up to buy some switch-blades, a Swiss Army knife, and some other awesome tactical knives that I have seen across the Inter-webs. Lastly, in the near future, I intend to take some martial arts courses, possibly Silat, but likely Northern Wing Chun. 
> 
> However, I have a sensitive/feminine side. I do not mind a glass of wine, so long as it is good wine. I like to write poetry, a longtime passion of mine since second grade that I have only recently returned to. I also consider myself a huge hipster, although the saying is you cannot self-identify as a hipster.



...but it's different now, struggle makes you strong but it's being taken out of society...if you don't want to work hard for something there's always someone that will give it to you for whatever reason...back to the subject of dogs, ever single breed of dog was created with a certain purpose in mind and now that these dogs aren't being used for that purpose anymore, you can't imply that they are for "so and so" because it's not true...that's what bugs me is when people repeat things that aren't true...it's kinda sorta lying...

----------


## usfan

> My family has a hunting dog by pure coincidence.  We went to our local Animal League and adopted what we thought was a Labrador Retriever.  After having my cousin who is a Veterinarian look at some pictures of her, he concluded that she was in fact a Basenji Labrador mix.  In case you do not know, Basenjis are historically known for being used a hunting dogs to catch lions.  Hunter would take a pack of them, let them go, and have them trap the lion before shooting it.
> 
> Either way, I will say that with the rise of Feminism, and the gender equality movement, masculinity has undergone a fundamental transformation.  The meaning of what is a man is no longer the same.  For some people, this is a good form of progress; other see it as the end of masculinity.  Personally, I just see it as is.  By standards of this forum, I consider myself to be a hybrid kind of man.  I am strong, cold-hearted, and fearless when I need to be.  My preferred drinks are Irish Whiskey, Scotch, Rum, or Bourbon.  I have long been interested in owning a gun for purposes of hunting (for food, not sport), and when I graduate from university and move out on my own, I will get one.  I am saving up to buy some switch-blades, a Swiss Army knife, and some other awesome tactical knives that I have seen across the Inter-webs.  Lastly, in the near future, I intend to take some martial arts courses, possibly Silat, but likely Northern Wing Chun.  
> 
> However, I have a sensitive/feminine side.  I do not mind a glass of wine, so long as it is good wine.  I like to write poetry, a longtime passion of mine since second grade that I have only recently returned to.  I also consider myself a huge hipster, although the saying is you cannot self-identify as a hipster.


Great post from a real role model!!  Lots of good analytical points here.

 :Applause: 

I think there is a lot of insecurity among men.. especially younger ones.  Many of the lines have been blurred, & some are unsure of their sexuality & role.  IMO, it is the inner fortitude.. confidence.. some mystical assurance that provides security in your self identity.  I guess i don't have a set standard of 'manhood' or even womanhood.  Sure, there are traits i admire in some men & women, & some of those traits are common with others i admire.  But too often, expressions of 'sexuality' are just revelations of insecurity.

..congrats on the good dog, too   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemini

> ...it's not my fault you are passing on false info...you do know that #1 just by looking at a weener dog that they aren't above ground working dogs, like other hounds, they were created for below ground work and #2 you never put more then 1 dog into a hole at a time...these are things you can't learn by reading the AKC's website...


Dude those badger burrows are bloody networks.  You could easily have more than one dog in a hole,  whether it is practical or not - is largely beyond my ken.

----------


## The XL

> Little feller aint you.


Not everyone can be 260 lbs like you, good sir.  Lol.
If I didn't keep my calories under 2000 and work out a ton, I could get to 220-230 easily, like I was when I was 20.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Great post from a real role model!!  Lots of good analytical points here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is a lot of insecurity among men.. especially younger ones.  Many of the lines have been blurred, & some are unsure of their sexuality & role.  IMO, it is the inner fortitude.. confidence.. some mystical assurance that provides security in your self identity.  I guess i don't have a set standard of 'manhood' or even womanhood.  Sure, there are traits i admire in some men & women, & some of those traits are common with others i admire.  But too often, expressions of 'sexuality' are just revelations of insecurity.
> 
> ..congrats on the good dog, too


I really do not have a standard for 'manhood' or 'womenhood'.  In my opinion, gender roles are socially primitive, and although you cannot choose what gender you are, you can choose to be the kind of person you want to be.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Not everyone can be 260 lbs like you, good sir.  Lol.
> If I didn't keep my calories under 2000 and work out a ton, I could get to 220-230 easily, like I was when I was 20.


Speaking of working out, I need to start doing P90X.  I think the following version of the workout program is good:

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Dude those badger burrows are bloody networks. You could easily have more than one dog in a hole, whether it is practical or not - is largely beyond my ken.


...ok, you have a chainsaw at the end of a tunnel...you have 2 dogs in front of it, 1 in front of the other...the chainsaw moves forwards and backwards...with one dog in the tunnel it can move forwards and backwards as it needs to so as to not get killed by the chainsaw...but if there's a dog behind it not allowing it to move back and forth out of the chainsaw's way OR better yet pushing it into the chainsaw you will be down a dog in no time...whether the quarry is a badger or fox, 2 dogs in a hole at once is bad...even the serious "diggers" in the US use 1 dog at a time...I've been out for coons and nutria with a pack but I can see if a dog is being pushed into a big coon or nutria that we can get a dog "banged up" or worst yet killed unnecessarily...there are very important rules that the AKC has no clue about...

----------


## Guest

> I really do not have a standard for 'manhood' or 'womenhood'.  In my opinion, gender roles are socially primitive, and although you cannot choose what gender you are, you can choose to be the kind of person you want to be.


Have you had any neurology classes yet?

----------


## Guest

> Not everyone can be 260 lbs like you, good sir.  Lol.
> If I didn't keep my calories under 2000 and work out a ton, I could get to 220-230 easily, like I was when I was 20.


Why would you want to?  You'd have no neck.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Have you had any neurology classes yet?


No.  Why do you ask?

----------


## Archer

> Not everyone can be 260 lbs like you, good sir.  Lol.
> If I didn't keep my calories under 2000 and work out a ton, I could get to 220-230 easily, like I was when I was 20.


Hey I am picking :Smile:  Nothing wrong with any weight really. We are talking manliness which is about attitude alone.

Can you take on a room full of rednecks if they insult your woman and respect the ass beating you receive? Can you let it go against a person you could probably hurt really bad but allow both of you to save face? Are you willing to suck it up knowing you are correct if it means losing face - but saving the day?

If yes you are an honorable man and not a little girly man.

----------


## Archer

> Why would you want to?  You'd have no neck.



no neck :Smile:  My brothers head sits on his shoulders. One of the few people I really would be afraid to fight. Unless you get a lucky blow you are going to get your ass beat even if you win the fight. He just looks like a "pack your lunch" fight, you know what I mean?

----------


## Guest

> No.  Why do you ask?


Studies on the chemical responses to visual stimuli, responses to nasal stimuli, etc  In other words some attraction between sexes/genders is based off of what is marketed and some is evolutionary and embedded in our neurology and will take thousands and thousands of years to change.

For example, my generation is told through marketing (gotta love Abercrombie) what type of man I should find attractive and to an extent I am moved by this and yet there are people I have visceral responses to.  Men cannot help but think that this



is preferable to this



Not that the second girl isn't lovely or that she can't get a date.  Her boyfriend probably even loves her to death and tells her that she' amazingly cute-which she is.  He'd also have one helluva time turning down the first girl if they were alone on the couch together even if he was in love with the second because his brain would react to the visual stimuli and set off a neurological chain of events that would lead to an erection.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Didn't you say that @Ethereal likes Adriana Lima?  I'm not so much into the Brazilian types.  I like Olga Kurylenko.  She was the hottest bond girl.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Studies on the chemical responses to visual stimuli, responses to nasal stimuli, etc  In other words some attraction between sexes/genders is based off of what is marketed and some is evolutionary and embedded in our neurology and will take thousands and thousands of years to change.
> 
> For example, my generation is told through marketing (gotta love Abercrombie) what type of man I should find attractive and to an extent I am moved by this and yet there are people I have visceral responses to.  Men cannot help but think that this
> 
> 
> 
> is preferable to this
> 
> 
> ...


I do not disagree with this assessment.  I think, however, this is a testament to the neurology of sex and of sexuality rather than gender roles.  We all have conceptualizations of what gender roles should be, and those conceptualizations are neurologically imprinted, but that does not change that they can change, and they do change among individuals, population groups, and different generations.

----------


## usfan

> I really do not have a standard for 'manhood' or 'womenhood'.  In my opinion, gender roles are socially primitive, and although you cannot choose what gender you are, you can choose to be the kind of person you want to be.


I know we both know there are distinct differences, hormonally & physically, but i agree with your central point..




> Not everyone can be 260 lbs like you, good sir.  Lol.
> If I didn't keep my calories under 2000 and work out a ton, I could get to 220-230 easily, like I was when I was 20.





> Little feller aint you.


Boy it's great being around all these fat people!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   Is that the 'new' manliness?  If so, i'm on my way to being a real he man!   :Headbang:

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Didn't you say that @Ethereal likes Adriana Lima?  I'm not so much into the Brazilian types.  I like Olga Kurylenko.  She was the hottest bond girl.


I have a preference for Arabic women.  It could be because American University has such a large population of women from the Arab world.  However, I am usually attracted to women on an individual basis, irrespective of their ethnic disposition.

----------


## Guest

> I do not disagree with this assessment.  I think, however, this is a testament to the neurology of sex and of sexuality rather than gender roles.  We all have conceptualizations of what gender roles should be, and those conceptualizations are neurologically imprinted, but that does not change that they can change, and they do change among individuals, population groups, and different generations.


I used one example, but there are also neurological responses women have to male behavior and patterns that are "learned" behavior and those that are "instinctive".  Women's brains respond to men they see fighting, for example.  This is most-likely an evolutionary design to ensure that you find a male who can care for you and your offspring.

What I'm saying is part of what I consider attractive I cannot help and some of it I can train myself to disregard more easily.

----------


## The XL

Hispanic/White/Asian women are all about neck and neck for me, with a slight bias for Hispanic women.  I'm just not attracted to black women on average, although there are certainly ones that I have found attractive.

----------


## usfan

> Studies on the chemical responses to visual stimuli, responses to nasal stimuli, etc  In other words some attraction between sexes/genders is based off of what is marketed and some is evolutionary and embedded in our neurology and will take thousands and thousands of years to change.
> For example, my generation is told through marketing (gotta love Abercrombie) what type of man I should find attractive and to an extent I am moved by this and yet there are people I have visceral responses to.


Probably more of it is marketing responding to natural instincts, rather than the other way around.  I'm sure marketeers would much prefer having balding, middle aged fat guys do their ads, but no amount of marketing will give them sex appeal.  Now if they can be marketed as action stars, then there are other factors.. or if the hero is brilliant, some women might find that appealing.  But the physical seems to be the foremost trait, & easiest to market.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Now that I am surrounded by Russian and Ukrainian women I'm coming around to thinking that they are the most attractive women.  It's part of the reason I don't mind walking the dog so much.   :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## usfan

So, what do women find attractive about this man?  Is it the long tongue?  The brilliant mind?   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Guest

> Now that I am surrounded by Russian and Ukrainian women I'm coming around to thinking that they are the most attractive women.  It's part of the reason I don't mind walking the dog so much.


I was under the impression we're difficult, "morbid", depressing, and only good for cooking?  Funny that.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I was under the impression we're difficult, "morbid", depressing, and only good for cooking?  Funny that.


I might have said "morbid" once or twice.   :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Arabian is about as far out of white I go for attraction (racist? Maybe). Otherwise, it's white girls with red or black hair. Not really into blondes.

----------


## The XL

> Arabian is about as far out of white I go for attraction (racist? Maybe). Otherwise, it's white girls with red or black hair. Not really into blondes.


Nah, that ain't racist.  You can't choose who you're attracted to.

----------


## Archer

> I know we both know there are distinct differences, hormonally & physically, but i agree with your central point..
> 
> 
> Boy it's great being around all these fat people!    Is that the 'new' manliness?  If so, i'm on my way to being a real he man!


How about you get in my face and call me fat? 

Yeah I am, sort of, he-man :Smile:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I don't think XL was saying that 230 was fat.  I think he was saying he bulked up in muscle, or maybe he was fat???

----------


## Guest

> I don't think XL was saying that 230 was fat.  I think he was saying he bulked up in muscle, or maybe he was fat???


No, no you're right.  He's always been a workout freak from what he says.  He is upset with himself if he eats tostitos.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> No, no you're right.  He's always been a workout freak from what he says.  He is upset with himself if he eats tostitos.


I can pretty much eat anything.  My stomach is a bottomless pit.

----------


## Archer

> Nah, that ain't racist.  You can't choose who you're attracted to.


I am attracted to long hair and build. Mostly build.

As far as race? I am attracted to this: 

Race be damned. But I will say white girls that are into black guys turn me off. It is about attitude though.

----------


## Gemini

> ...ok, you have a chainsaw at the end of a tunnel...you have 2 dogs in front of it, 1 in front of the other...the chainsaw moves forwards and backwards...with one dog in the tunnel it can move forwards and backwards as it needs to so as to not get killed by the chainsaw...but if there's a dog behind it not allowing it to move back and forth out of the chainsaw's way OR better yet pushing it into the chainsaw you will be down a dog in no time...whether the quarry is a badger or fox, 2 dogs in a hole at once is bad...even the serious "diggers" in the US use 1 dog at a time...I've been out for coons and nutria with a pack but I can see if a dog is being pushed into a big coon or nutria that we can get a dog "banged up" or worst yet killed unnecessarily...there are very important rules that the AKC has no clue about...


Put them in at different holes chief.  Flank the bastard.  Only the truest of morons would put one dog in right after the other on the same end of the tunnel.

But as I said, this particular aspect is beyond my kenning. 

Personally, I think using dogs in this way is a little stupid.  I'd use dynamite, lots more fun and it collapses the tunnels more often than not.  Works mighty fine on gophers and other burrowing monstrosities.

----------


## The XL

> I don't think XL was saying that 230 was fat.  I think he was saying he bulked up in muscle, or maybe he was fat???


It was mostly muscle.  I put on muscle easy, but I prefer a leaner physique.

----------


## Archer

> I can pretty much eat anything.  My stomach is a bottomless pit.



How old are you? When I hit 35 my pitt stopped at my belt and I found they I actually had to exercise some to keep it under control..

----------


## The XL

> I can pretty much eat anything.  My stomach is a bottomless pit.


Lucky bastard.  My stomach is the only area on my body that easily stores fat if I'm not careful.

----------


## Guest

I have a lot of black girlfriends growing up in Detroit and they felt so hurt by black men and white women and would point out so many highly critical details that I have to admit my reaction now is to go, "Ummm-hmmm" when I see it.  My best friend always says that a black woman has to be put together, light-skinned, slender with the right amount of junk, and jump through rings of fire to get an educated black man while any old white woman will do.

Out of respect to black females I would never date a black man.  Some will disagree with this attitude, but it is what it is.

----------


## The XL

I don't give any fucks if I see a white woman with a black guy.  I don't know why interracial couples bother anyone, it boils down to those particular individuals.  My ex fiance was Hispanic.

No one owes anything to their own race or any other race.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> How old are you? When I hit 35 my pitt stopped at my belt and I found they I actually had to exercise some to keep it under control..


Twenty-nine and I do work out.  I put 2 + hours in a day to build muscle.  If I didn't I'd be long and lean like everyone else in my family.

----------


## usfan

> How about you get in my face and call me fat? 
> 
> Yeah I am, sort of, he-man


That is something i would never do... get in a fat guys face & call him fat..     :F Whistle: 







Everyone here should know that i really like @Archer  ..he's a fun guy & we can kid around & not take each other seriously... well, until he snaps & comes to az looking for me!  

 :Sofa:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't give any fucks if I see a white woman with a black guy.  I don't know why interracial couples bother anyone, it boils down to those particular individuals.  My ex fiance was Hispanic.
> 
> No one owes anything to their own race or any other race.


There also isn't a shortage of available Hispanic women like there are black men.  We had a lot of black female marines in my division and they bitched about this all the time.  Brothas never wanted to give a sistah the time of day when there were white women around.

----------


## The XL

> There also isn't a shortage of available Hispanic women like there are black men.  We had a lot of black female marines in my division and they bitched about this all the time.  Brothas never wanted to give a sistah the time of day when there were white women around.


Thems the breaks.  Why be with a dude who don't want to be with you?  They should have found someone of a different race then, I suppose.

At the end of the day, this is all collectivist bullshit.

----------


## Archer

> Twenty-nine and I do work out.  I put 2 + hours in a day to build muscle.  If I didn't I'd be long and lean like everyone else in my family.


Aerobic is fine for me. Always been one to stay one the move but I quit, actually working out, in my early 20s. 

I got a bowflex for exercise (aerobic) and found that it just makes me gain weight. I guess that is because you are not supposed to put all the resistance on it and pretend you are shadow boxing :Frown: 

Yes at times I almost flip it.

----------


## Gemini

> There also isn't a shortage of available Hispanic women like there are black men.  We had a lot of black female marines in my division and they bitched about this all the time.  *Brothas never wanted to give a sistah the time of day when there were white women around.*


Does anybody know why this is?  Because It seemed to be a fairly one way street, and it leaves a lot of black women with nothing because for whatever reason they are unwanted.

----------


## The XL

I don't think black men find black women attractive, on average.  Even at my predominately black and Hispanic high school, the black dudes wound up with Hispanic chicks.  

::Shrugs::

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'm 99.99% certain that Arab men force their women to wear hijabs and niqabs because they are so damn gorgeous it'd pretty much force you to sin. 



I mean, honestly. Damn...

----------


## Guest

> Does anybody know why this is?  Because It seemed to be a fairly one way street, and it leaves a lot of black women with nothing because for whatever reason they are unwanted.


Black women are too loyal.

----------


## Guest

> I'm 99.99% certain that Arab men force their women to wear hijabs and niqabs because they are so damn gorgeous it'd pretty much force you to sin. 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, honestly. Damn...


There are good looking ME women.  That is not one of them.  Imagine that without makeup and its a woman with a big nose.

----------


## The XL

> Black women are too loyal.


I don't think it's that simple.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> There are good looking ME women.  That is not one of them.  Imagine that without makeup and its a woman with a big nose.


Yeah, but type "Arabian woman" into Google images and it's almost all just hijab eye-shots  :Tongue:

----------


## Archer

> That is something i would never do... get in a fat guys face & call him fat..    
> 
> 
> Everyone here should know that i really like @Archer  ..he's a fun guy & we can kid around & not take each other seriously... well, until he snaps & comes to az looking for me!


I am passive. I never start anything but I have gotten into things that were none of my business.

Hey you should hear about the gang fight I got in back in HS. 20+ on one and, well, I came out on top of that one :Smile:  It was crazy and all because I hospitalized one of their boys.

I think the turning point was when one of the weight lifting team leaders hit me with a haymaker and nothing happened other that going to all of their asses. It was like a scene from a movie. One crazy white guy going off.

Still if I am not in immanent danger I will take a few hits and walk away before fighting. I am one of those guys that would be better off shooting a person.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think it's that simple.


Black women are too loyal to black men to date outside their race until they realize how hopeless it is and black men have accepted the standard of beauty magazines sell them.  There is nothing inherently more "difficult" about black women than white women.  That is the biggest wad of bullshit I would ever hear coming up.

----------


## Gemini

> Black women are too loyal.


You would think that would make them desirable no?  So why wander off?

----------


## Archer

> Black women are too loyal to black men to date outside their race until they realize how hopeless it is and black men have accepted the standard of beauty magazines sell them.  There is nothing inherently more "difficult" about black women than white women.  That is the biggest wad of bullshit I would ever hear coming up.


Amen to that.

----------


## Archer

> You would think that would make them desirable no?  So why wander off?


Because that is what they are told.

----------


## The XL

> Black women are too loyal to black men to date outside their race until they realize how hopeless it is and black men have accepted the standard of beauty magazines sell them.  There is nothing inherently more "difficult" about black women than white women.  That is the biggest wad of bullshit I would ever hear coming up.


I don't think they're more difficult, that's not what I'm driving yet.

Black men, just like white men, and Hispanic men, have no problems dating women both outside their race and in their race.  Black women, however, aren't as desired, for whatever reason.  It isn't often you see a White guy, a Hispanic guy, an Asian guy, hell, even Black guys pursue black women.

I think it's an attraction thing.

----------


## Archer

> I don't give any fucks if I see a white woman with a black guy.  I don't know why interracial couples bother anyone, it boils down to those particular individuals.  My ex fiance was Hispanic.
> 
> No one owes anything to their own race or any other race.


I really do not care except for the type of people they are.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think they're more difficult, that's not what I'm driving yet.
> 
> Black men, just like white men, and Hispanic men, have no problems dating women both outside their race and in their race.  Black women, however, aren't as desired, for whatever reason.  It isn't often you see a White guy, a Hispanic guy, an Asian guy, hell, even Black guys pursue black women.
> 
> I think it's an attraction thing.


I don't see what's so much more attractive about black men than black women or for that matter Hispanic, Asian, or white women over black women.  Asian women I know have said that American men classify "exotic" as pretty even if that person wouldn't be a standard of pretty in their own country.  I agree.

----------


## Guest

> You would think that would make them desirable no?  So why wander off?


Why did the hoodrats in my neighborhood spend $160 on shoes instead of shoes they could afford more easily?  Someone told them it was the cool thing to have.

Black women are awesome.

----------


## The XL

> I don't see what's so much more attractive about black men than black women or for that matter Hispanic, Asian, or white women over black women.  Asian women I know have said that American men classify "exotic" as pretty even if that person wouldn't be a standard of pretty in their own country.  I agree.


Personally, I find the features on Hispanic, White, and Asian women more attractive. 

I dunno, it just seems women of all races dig blacks, whereas, black women get no love.  It might not be fair, but it is what it is.

----------


## Archer



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I'll admit, I'm not attracted at all to black women. I can acknowledge they are pretty, cute, beautiful, maybe even gorgeous, but that's about it. Nothing that gets me going like an Arabian gal or a white gal with black or red hair.

Punk girls can be pretty hot, within reason. No bizarre hair colors/styles like mohawks. Punk girls like this:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Personally, I find the features on Hispanic, White, and Asian women more attractive. 
> 
> I dunno, it just seems women of all races dig blacks, whereas, black women get no love.  It might not be fair, but it is what it is.


They don't dig blacks, someone told them their dick was bigger.  If you heard all black women had tight_____ you'd try to hit that, too.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-13-2013)

----------


## The XL

> They don't dig blacks, someone told them their dick was bigger.  If you heard all black women had tight_____ you'd try to hit that, too.


Black dudes have more athletic physiques than whites or hispanics, on average, I think that's one reason why they get pursued.

White and Hispanic guys have no problems dating outside their race either.  The only types of people that seem to have a problem dating both outside and inside their race are black women and asian men.

----------


## Guest

I have found very few black men attractive.  Less than a handful.  Tupac, Michael Ealy, and I'm sure there are a few others.  ::shrugs::

----------


## Guest

> Black dudes have more athletic physiques than whites or hispanics, on average, I think that's one reason why they get pursued.
> 
> White and Hispanic guys have no problems dating outside their race either.  The only types of people that seem to have a problem dating both outside and inside their race are black women and asian men.


No, he's right.  They say their dicks are bigger and the white women I know pursued them for that reason.  I don't think big dicks are as important as how they're used, but--hey, some women are uninventive, I guess.

----------


## The XL

> No, he's right.  They say their dicks are bigger and the white women I know pursued them for that reason.  I don't think big dicks are as important as how they're used, but--hey, some women are uninventive, I guess.


I'm sure every women has her own reasons, and percieved dick size is one for a certain amount.

----------


## Archer

> Personally, I find the features on Hispanic, White, and Asian women more attractive. 
> 
> I dunno, it just seems women of all races dig blacks, whereas, black women get no love.  It might not be fair, but it is what it is.


Black women like all women are attracted to a confident man.

Most of the males I am around are like me. Sadly that leaves out most white wussies. Women of all races like to be around me. I spew confidence and speak my mind. I am the white guy in the crowd of blacks calling jackson a racist and having the majority of black people agree with him.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> No, he's right.  They say their dicks are bigger and the white women I know pursued them for that reason.  I don't think big dicks are as important as how they're used, but--hey, some women are uninventive, I guess.


It's not the size of the boat that counts, it's the motion of the ocean  :Cool:

----------



----------


## Guest

> I'm sure every women has her own reasons, and percieved dick size is one for a certain amount.


It's science, actually.

----------


## The XL

Just like in fighting or in most sports, speed, power, technique, and size all play a factor.

----------


## The XL

> It's science, actually.


It's science that women like men because they think they have big dicks?  Then what about the women that don't like black men?

Seems like shaky at best science to me.  I'm attracted to Hispanics slightly over whites and Asians on average, and the perception is that Asians are the tightest.

----------


## Archer

> I'm sure every women has her own reasons, and percieved dick size is one for a certain amount.


You believe that shit? Really? For the most part size is what it is and most of us are the same. Yeah their are outliers but in reality it is about making the woman happy and considering where the sweet spot is on average most men have too much. Still if a guy cant fuck worth a crap he needs all the dick he can get.

----------



----------


## Guest

> It's science that women like men because they think they have big dicks?  Then what about the women that don't like black men?
> 
> Seems like shaky at best science to me.  I'm attracted to Hispanics slightly over whites and Asians on average, and the perception is that Asians are the tightest.


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...-health-weird/

In general, women want big penises.  It is an evolutionary thing.  In specific women want things a detailed as a hair type or hair color, etc.  I like certain facial features which excludes for me 95% of all black men.

----------


## Guest

> You believe that shit? Really? For the most part size is what it is and most of us are the same. Yeah their are outliers but in reality it is about making the woman happy and considering where the sweet spot is on average most men have too much. Still if a guy cant fuck worth a crap he needs all the dick he can get.


The rumor tho is that their penises are bigger.

----------


## The XL

> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/n...-health-weird/
> 
> In general, women want big penises.  It is an evolutionary thing.  In specific women want things a detailed as a hair type or hair color, etc.  I like certain facial features which excludes for me 95% of all black men.


If women wanted big dick, women of all races would overwhelmingly pursue black dudes, considering the stereotypes that are out there.  They don't.  I must label that "science" faulty.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> You believe that shit? Really? For the most part size is what it is and most of us are the same. Yeah their are outliers but in reality it is about making the woman happy and considering where the sweet spot is on average most men have too much. Still if a guy cant fuck worth a crap he needs all the dick he can get.



...my sister-in-law married a guy that was an animal in bed, first guy ever (and there was quite a few) that didn't roll over and sleep when he was done...25 years later she couldn't stand to be in the same bed...if you don't like the person when you standing up then that should tell you something...

----------


## The XL

> The rumor tho is that their penises are bigger.


Their probably isn't much difference in penis size between races.  Still, the stereotype is there, and most people are easily brainwashed.

----------


## Archer

> The rumor tho is that their penises are bigger.


Don't believe everything you hear :Smile:  Most white guys lack confidence and are easily intimidated by a loud mouthed black guy. Big attitude = big pecker I guess. So that being said my high IQ, overflowing confidence and super high charisma must give me the biggest perceived penis in the room and that is why the women like me and the men listen to me. Dayum I got them fooled!

----------


## Guest

I didn't say that I believed it.  I'm not 14.  I'm saying that's the rumor and some women are stupid.

----------


## Guest

> If women wanted big dick, women of all races would overwhelmingly pursue black dudes, considering the stereotypes that are out there.  They don't.  I must label that "science" faulty.


It is a factor involved, not the sole factor.  There are facial features that factor in, too.

EDIT: there is not a mass exodus of white women who date black men, btw.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Their probably isn't much difference in penis size between races.  Still, the stereotype is there, and most people are easily brainwashed.


Have you ever been in a position to compare?

----------


## Gemini

> Have you ever been in a position to compare?


Time to unsubscribe now...

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-13-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I didn't say that I believed it.  I'm not 14.  I'm saying that's the rumor and some women are stupid.


I know, you said rumor. If I am not mistaken the biggest is a white guy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_Falcon

----------


## Calypso Jones

> If women wanted big dick, women of all races would overwhelmingly pursue black dudes, considering the stereotypes that are out there. They don't. I must label that "science" faulty.


that's what i'm thinking.  If such a thing were true then everyone would know it beyond a shadow of a doubt.

----------


## Archer

> Have you ever been in a position to compare?


Actually I have and without measuring to get exact dimensions there is no difference.

----------


## Guest

For the record not that many white women date black men.  I don't think there's been a scientific study a to why some do or some don't.  I can speak for myself in that I don't find them particularly attractive, but there are a few I do.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Have you ever been in a position to compare?


Personally, I have not, but we did have a drunken intellectual conversation in my hall's lounge one night on penis size by country.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Actually I have and without measuring to get exact dimensions there is no difference.


I gotta wonder what kind of brothas you were aroumd, then, 'cause that simply isn't true in my experiences.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Personally, I have not, but we did have a drunken intellectual conversation in my hall's lounge one night on penis size by country.


That...sounds

----------


## Archer

> I gotta wonder what kind of brothas you were aroumd, then, 'cause that simply isn't true in my experiences.


Perhaps it is the types of males you have been around. Admittedly I have not compared them, per se, or studied them but from personal experience there is no difference. Now I may have a black dick. There may be some cedar mixed in my white pine somewhere you never know.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Perhaps it is the types of males you have been around. Admittedly I have not compared them, per se, or studied them but from personal experience there is no difference. Now I may have a black dick. There may be some cedar mixed in my white pine somewhere you never know.


There are certainly variations, but as a whole black guys do have bigger dicks. Small-dick black guys are just as much an anomaly as huge-dick white guys.

----------


## usfan

> Personally, I have not, but we did have a *drunken intellectual conversation* in my hall's lounge one night on penis size by country.


Is this even possible?  Oh, i know it seems like it at the time, just like the creative genius that flows when stoned on pot.  But usually, the next morning reveals it for what it really is..

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Perhaps it is the types of males you have been around. Admittedly I have not compared them, per se, or studied them but from personal experience there is no difference. Now I may have a black dick. There may be some cedar mixed in my white pine somewhere you never know.


...Americans have this fascination on size, bigger is always better...the certified German working Rottweiler's are 85lbs for males and 65lbs for bitches...to pass their strict physical and agility tests the dogs need to be a certain size and build...but...over here I've seen males over 150lbs that no doubt wouldn't pass the strict German tests...every other breed that the US registries recognize is the same way, way bigger then the working counterpart...pecker size just shows a pattern with Americans...

----------

Archer (05-13-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Is this even possible?  Oh, i know it seems like it at the time, just like the creative genius that flows when stoned on pot.  But usually, the next morning reveals it for what it really is..


All participants are "coherent" drunks, and I remember the entire conversation.  It was actually quite constructive.

----------


## usfan

I think i'm going to bail on this thread.. TMI.. also, all the talk is stirring latent feelings.. or maybe it is because i don't want to have to go out & buy another big truck to compensate..

 :Rolleyes21:

----------


## Archer

> I think i'm going to bail on this thread.. TMI.. also, all the talk is stirring latent feelings.. or maybe it is because i don't want to have to go out & buy another big truck to compensate..


Don't worry about it man. Size don't matter as long as your woman is happy.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-13-2013)

----------


## usfan

> Don't worry about it man. Size don't matter as long as your woman is happy.


So now i really have to go buy a new big truck...   :Tongue20:

----------

Archer (05-13-2013),Kabuki Joe (05-13-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Black dudes have more athletic physiques than whites or hispanics, on average, I think that's one reason why they get pursued.


That's why they're pursued?  I always thought it was because of an arrest warrant.

----------

Archer (05-13-2013),Kabuki Joe (05-13-2013)

----------


## The XL

> That's why they're pursued?  I always thought it was because of an arrest warrant.


Lmfao.

----------


## Guest



----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I want to understand women.  I have been a bit of a hound dog FO SHO.  I needed ho repellent to keep the ladies off me then.  When I decided to be nicer and more mature I'm everyone's buddy.  I'm in perpetual pal zone.  Wassup with that?

----------


## Archer

> I want to understand women.  I have been a bit of a hound dog FO SHO.  I needed ho repellent to keep the ladies off me then.  When I decided to be nicer and more mature I'm everyone's buddy.  I'm in perpetual pal zone.  Wassup with that?


You make them feel safe. You are a shoulder to cry on now.

----------


## Guest

> I want to understand women.  I have been a bit of a hound dog FO SHO.  I needed ho repellent to keep the ladies off me then.  When I decided to be nicer and more mature I'm everyone's buddy.  I'm in perpetual pal zone.  Wassup with that?


All I can say to this is:  _I aint sayin' she a golddigger, but she ain't messin' wit no broke ******. _

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You make them feel safe. You are a shoulder to cry on now.


I make them feel safe.  Yes. You are right, my friend.

----------


## usfan

I've always been amused when the testosterone starts flowing hard & fast... notice how it scares the women off?   :Big Grin:   We get all our macho men, with their big swinging dicks, strutting around like peacocks, tooting their own horn about their toughness, or sexual prowess, or other 'manly' thing.  It's especially funny on an internet forum.. men are such funny creatures.. almost as funny as women!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

It is tragic that this natural male competitiveness is used against us.  Power hungry politicians use our own testosterone to motivate us to die & kill for their agendas of power, wealth, & manipulation.  I suppose that will never change.


Rashness attends youth, as prudence does old age.  ~Cicero

----------

Archer (05-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Naww, @usfan, it's not that.  @The XL was saying how black dudes had great bodies and that's why everyone wants to get wit dat and I mentioned that women might believe the rumor about dick size.  Totally my fault.  Then there was the sidebar that @Gemini was having with that Kabuki guy over weiner dogs.  I think there was just too much weiner talk on this thread.  The women on this forum don't want to talk about that crap.  I apologize to the ladies for inserting dirty humor.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I've always been amused when the testosterone starts flowing hard & fast... notice how it scares the women off?  We get all our macho men, with their big swinging dicks, strutting around like peacocks, tooting their own horn about their toughness, or sexual prowess, or other 'manly' thing. It's especially funny on an internet forum.. men are such funny creatures.. almost as funny as women! 
> 
> It is tragic that this natural male competitiveness is used against us. Power hungry politicians use our own testosterone to motivate us to die & kill for their agendas of power, wealth, & manipulation. I suppose that will never change.
> 
> 
> Rashness attends youth, as prudence does old age. ~Cicero



...excellent post!!!...but that is what has made us strong in the gene pool...what sub dominate male procreates in nature?...none, they are run off by the dominate males...right now the dominate males are being run off my sub dominate males because women say so...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> ...excellent post!!!...but that is what has made us strong in the gene pool...what sub dominate male procreates in nature?...none, they are run off by the dominate males...right now the dominate males are being run off my sub dominate males because women say so...


If they were dominant males they wouldn't be run off because women say so.  Logic fail.  We're run by dominant males.  Just because they wear suits doesn't mean that CEO types are dominant males.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> If they were dominant males they wouldn't be run off because women say so. Logic fail. We're run by dominant males. Just because they wear suits doesn't mean that CEO types are dominant males.


...it's only fail because you don't get it...just look at what's going on in the US right now and you will see the rules are being changed...not to suit males/men but to suit females/women...if you can't see this it's not my fault, it's yours...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> ...it's only fail because you don't get it...just look at what's going on in the US right now and you will see the rules are being changed...not to suit males/men but to suit females/women...if you can't see this it's not my fault, it's yours...


They aren't made to suit women.  They are made to reduce population.  Ooops.  Allowing conspiracy theorist side to show.  Back to what I said, if they were dominant males how are they run off by women?  Or are you saying women are more powerful than dominant males?

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> They aren't made to suit women. They are made to reduce population. Ooops. Allowing conspiracy theorist side to show. Back to what I said, if they were dominant males how are they run off by women? Or are you saying women are more powerful than dominant males?


...so when the rules are changed to suit females/women in the police dept it benefits males/men how?...or the fire dept?...or combat arms in the military?...these were male dominated fields that men aren't allowed to dominate anymore...if you don't get it it's not my fault...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> ...so when the rules are changed to suit females/women in the police dept it benefits males/men how?...or the fire dept?...or combat arms in the military?...these were male dominated fields that men aren't allowed to dominate anymore...if you don't get it it's not my fault...


Trust me, I dominated female marines in my division.  Women don't scare me.

----------


## Archer

As long as women have to use sexuality to complete tasks they will not do as you think joe.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Trust me, I dominated female marines in my division. Women don't scare me.


...I'm speechless...but I bet you made one badass marine when you dominated all those females...

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> ...I'm speechless...but I bet you made one badass marine when you dominated all those females...


I was a divisional motivator.  I felt that it was important to keep their spirits up.  Domination seemed to do the trick.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> As long as women have to use sexuality to complete tasks they will not do as you think joe.


...I don't think you are following me...and I don't know if it's worth the time to try to explain it...

----------


## Guest

I really should be focusing on my job right now, but...even if it were true, which it isn't...does whining over the loss of manly manhood actually help you restore that manhood?  All it does is make men look like bitches.

...back to work.

----------

Gemini (05-17-2013)

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I was a divisional motivator. I felt that it was important to keep their spirits up. Domination seemed to do the trick.


...I'm so glad you are here, you will surely take the heat off me as being sexist...

----------


## Guest

> I was a divisional motivator.  I felt that it was important to keep their spirits up.  Domination seemed to do the trick.


Really?  This sounds whorish.  Just sayin'.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Really?  This sounds whorish.  Just sayin'.


I was younger, unattached, and spending a lot of time outside the wire.  It is what it is.  When I'm in love I'm 100% faithful and that's all that matters.

----------


## JohnAdams

> I do believe they are trying to feminize men and destroy the nurturing aspect of the female nature.  It's that transhuman thing.


Um men can and bluntly put SHOULD be nurturing as well there Rina....However that said I am in total agreement with you. It's the whole metrosexual thing or something. I don't get it

But then again this is me in real life so......And no you guys can't share this with anyone ever...I'm very private about lots of things....for reasons, so please don't let anyone else know you know what I look like.


Thanks.

biggerunclejeesepic.jpg

----------



----------


## JohnAdams

HAHAHAHA No I don't look like uncle jesse, close, perhaps a younger version, but that was a joke peeps.  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> Um men can and bluntly put SHOULD be nurturing as well there Rina....However that said I am in total agreement with you. It's the whole metrosexual thing or something. I don't get it
> 
> But then again this is me in real life so......And no you guys can't share this with anyone ever...I'm very private about lots of things....for reasons, so please don't let anyone else know you know what I look like.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> biggerunclejeesepic.jpg


In Poland and in Russia we watched a dubbed over version of the Dukes of Hazard.  When I got to the US and watched the reruns when I was older I was amazed at how different the versions were.

Dammit, back to work, I must, must work....

----------


## The XL

> Um men can and bluntly put SHOULD be nurturing as well there Rina....However that said I am in total agreement with you. It's the whole metrosexual thing or something. I don't get it
> 
> But then again this is me in real life so......And no you guys can't share this with anyone ever...I'm very private about lots of things....for reasons, so please don't let anyone else know you know what I look like.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> biggerunclejeesepic.jpg


Dude, are you Santa?  You missed my house this Christmas.




I kid, I kid.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I was younger, unattached, and spending a lot of time outside the wire.  It is what it is.  When I'm in love I'm 100% faithful and that's all that matters.


I dunno.  I don't like thinking that you were a whore.  I knew a lot of marines like that and I just thought you'd be more like, well, you know what I mean.  You just seem sorta All American.

----------


## Archer

> ...I don't think you are following me...and I don't know if it's worth the time to try to explain it...


Joe do not waste your time. I think we are in close agreement about the situation but differ much in our outlooks.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I dunno.  I don't like thinking that you were a whore.  I knew a lot of marines like that and I just thought you'd be more like, well, you know what I mean.  You just seem sorta All American.


I am all American and I didn't say I was a whore anymore.  It was a past tense thing.

----------


## kilgram

I don't understand this thread. Do you have any problem with the different behaviours that always have existed.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't understand this thread. Do you have any problem with the different behaviours that always have existed.


This thread is a bitch thread about metrosexual men.

----------


## usfan

> ...it's only fail because you don't get it...just look at what's going on in the US right now and you will see the rules are being changed...not to suit males/men but to suit females/women...if you can't see this it's not my fault, it's yours...


It's a bit of a game, Joe.. this was being whined about in the 50's.. 'Father knows best' was a male fantasy.  Even before they could vote, women ruled the world.. you know, the hand that rocks the cradle & all..  A lot of the confusion about male sexuality is propaganda from the school system.   They push homosexuality so much as hip & cool, & the media does too.. that young men sometimes get caught in confusion.  They want to be cool, but they like girls.  Girls seem infatuated with gay men.  So guys embrace the metrosexual image.  I know it is more complex than that, & there are many factors, but i think this is a major one.




> I really should be focusing on my job right now, but...even if it were true, which it isn't...does whining over the loss of manly manhood actually help you restore that manhood?  All it does is make men look like bitches.
> ...back to work.


yeah, right.. like we haven't had to listen to your blubbering & r-rated rants & look at pics of hot men, while you bemoan their inaccessibility..   :Rofl: 

But the only reason you are right about this is there was not an outlet for men in the past to whine about their dwindling manhood.  You don't talk with your buddies about this, until you get real old, then prostrate issues, impotence, & viagra are common topics. Now with the internet forums, people spill their guts to total strangers.. it's very weird..    :Shakeshead: 

 :Laughing7:

----------

Kabuki Joe (05-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> It's a bit of a game, Joe.. this was being whined about in the 50's.. 'Father knows best' was a male fantasy.  Even before they could vote, women ruled the world.. you know, the hand that rocks the cradle & all..  A lot of the confusion about male sexuality is propaganda from the school system.   They push homosexuality so much as hip & cool, & the media does too.. that young men sometimes get caught in confusion.  They want to be cool, but they like girls.  Girls seem infatuated with gay men.  So guys embrace the metrosexual image.  I know it is more complex than that, & there are many factors, but i think this is a major one.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, right.. like we haven't had to listen to your blubbering & r-rated rants & look at pics of hot men, while you bemoan their inaccessibility..  
> 
> But the only reason you are right about this is there was not an outlet for men in the past to whine about their dwindling manhood.  You don't talk with your buddies about this, until you get real old, then prostrate issues, impotence, & viagra are common topics. Now with the internet forums, people spill their guts to total strangers.. it's very weird..


I meant, not your loss of "manliness" as you age, but your chest thumping role in society.  You don't gain that back by whining.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Joe do not waste your time. I think we are in close agreement about the situation but differ much in our outlooks.


...my problem is I've explained the difference between biological sex vs gender, which is the root of this topic/issue, so many times I'm just burnt out on explaining it...

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> I don't understand this thread. Do you have any problem with the different behaviours that always have existed.



...they aren't behaviors, they are biological chemistry...testosterone makes you think one way, estrogen the other...well, it should anyway...

----------

Gemini (05-17-2013)

----------


## Archer

> ...my problem is I've explained the difference between biological sex vs gender, which is the root of this topic/issue, so many times I'm just burnt out on explaining it...


Like I said.

----------


## teeceetx

> Here's a gripe about women...
> 
> liberal women reject motherhood and embrace the warrior side, thus corrupting the delicate balance of our gender and setting the world off-kilter.


FOR MORE THan 30 years I've watched the role reversals of male and females.  People used to laugh at my observations, not so much anymore.  Blame the liberals for it.  Men are feminized and women are masculinized.  Men are wearing purses and acting like pussies, women are fighting and getting tattoos.  Men have women for role models, and those women are utterly fucked up.  Too late for most of these pansies to change.  And as someone pointed out, American women are just awful as a model of femininity.  Pathetic.

----------

Gemini (05-17-2013),Kabuki Joe (05-14-2013)

----------


## teeceetx

I'll say this... I have had real trouble finding male friends who share my interests of cars, guns, drinking, and women.  Isn't that the crux of being a real man?  I'm no Neanderthal, highly educated and reasonably successful, but damn, where the hell are all the real men to hang out with.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'll say this... I have had real trouble finding male friends who share my interests of cars, guns, drinking, and women.  Isn't that the crux of being a real man?  I'm no Neanderthal, highly educated and reasonably successful, but damn, where the hell are all the real men to hang out with.


Join the military or move to Mississippi.

----------


## Archer

> I'll say this... I have had real trouble finding male friends who share my interests of cars, guns, drinking, and women.  Isn't that the crux of being a real man?  I'm no Neanderthal, highly educated and reasonably successful, but damn, where the hell are all the real men to hang out with.


You a city boy there of just stuck in the video game age group?

----------


## Dan40

> @Calypso Jones and I were sorta chatting about this in PMs, but...maybe I'm over-sharing...I just can't find myself at all interested in men who I feel like I can beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently spent $6,500 on a young registered Black Angus bull.  I put him out with the herd but he just ate grass and wouldn't even  look at a cow. I was beginning to think I had paid more for that bull  than he was worth.
Anyhow, I had the Vet come and have a look at him. He said the bull was  very healthy, but possibly just a little young, so he gave me some pills  to feed him once per day.
The bull started to service the cows within two days, all my cows! He  even broke through the fence and bred with all of my neighbor's cows!  He's like a machine! I don't know what was in the pills the Vet gave him  .........
but they kind of taste like peppermint.

----------

Canadianeye (05-16-2013),Gemini (05-17-2013),Kabuki Joe (05-16-2013),TheTemporaryBG (05-15-2013),usfan (05-15-2013)

----------


## usfan

This is a fun thread.. thanks for starting it, rinny.

I've thought about Real Men i have known.  That is a bit hard to define, as all men are real, even if others want to define them as 'fake  men'.  There are cultural differences, physical differences, mental, religious, & other factors.

But i do what most men do throughout their lives, regarding a male role model:

Look to their father.

In their teens, most men rebel against their fathers.  They see their failings or humanity, & lose respect.  But as they age, most men come to appreciate & respect their fathers.  They begin to relate to their struggles, & find common ground.

I look back at my father & see a real man.

He grew up in the depression.  His family migrated to california during the dust bowl from texas.  He dropped out of high school to help support them.  His father left them, & he never saw him again.  He looked for work with his stepfather, & went to panama before the war to work, sending money back to his mother & siblings.  He sent money to his mother all his life.  When ww2 began, he joined the navy.  He was only 5'6", & men were tough then.  He boxed & learned to fight, like many men did in that generation.  When the war was over, he got his high school equivalency, went to college, & was valedictorian in an engineering school.  He got work for an engineering firm designing power plants.  He married my mother, & had a baby.  It died, but they had another.  My mother left him with the baby, divorced, & never saw him again.  He remarried.  He saw money as a means of security & prestige, worked hard, saved, & embraced capitalism.  He started investing in real estate, buying cheap houses, fixing them up, & renting them.  He quit engineering when his rentals could support his family.  He had another baby with my stepmother, & it died after a year.  He was not a patient man, but was very gruff & intolerant of foolishness.  He was not religious, and never talked about spiritual matters.  He had a very sharp mind & had a thirst for knowledge, but he was practical, & not much of a philosopher.  He learned computers in the 70's & was an aficionado all  his life in technology & numbers.  He was very gregarious, & made friends easily.. but he kept few friends.  He was not into social mixes, & had a small circle of real friends.  He smoked & died of emphysema in his mid 70's, 20 years ago.

This is a man i knew well, seldom understood, & learned to appreciate.  He had qualities i didn't like, & others i admired.  But he was the first & longest role model i had.  He was the sum of his genetics & environment, like all of us.  It is not my role to criticize his life or choices, but to understand & learn from him.  His influence in my life was significant, whether i realize it or not.  All other men in my life have to measure up to my father, & few will meet the standard.  I may admire or respect other men, but none will fill the shoes of my dad as a role model of a man.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

My dad was a marine and Vietnam vet.  He retired around the time I was born maybe a little earlier so I don't remember moving around like my oldest sister does.  I am the youngest of four and a oops.  Dad went back and got a teaching degree and became a coach.  We lived in the Gulf Coast I don't feel like saying where just yet other than halfway from Florida to Nawlin's.  I have to say that my life was good.  I don't have horror stories about a crazy vet father or anything bad at all.  The worst thing I can say about Dad was that he woke me up every morning just like a drill instructor and pushed me a bit hard into sports.  He is a decent guy and I look up to him.  Everything I would change about myself comes from my own personal choices.  I tested high enough to get into the gifted program but I didn't do it.  I didn't push myself in school at all.  I was interested in girls and sports and they seemed to be interested in me back.  That part I wish I could change because now I'm trying to finish up a degree in business online and if Rinnie doesn't force me to sit down and do it, I don't.  So I guess I would say that I wish I had more inclination to formal learning than I do but that's not on Dad because he was the one who told me not to quit college and enlist but finish and become an officer.

----------


## usfan

*Men who are physically strong are more likely to have right wing political views**Weaker men more likely to support welfare state and wealth redistribution*Link may reflect psychological traits that evolved in our ancestorsStrength was a proxy for ability to defend or acquire resourcesThere is no link between women's physical strength and political views

link

Men who are strong are more likely to take a right-wing stance, while weaker men support the welfare state, researchers claim.
Their study discovered a link between a man’s upper-body strength and their political views. 

Scientists from Aarhus University in Denmark collected data on bicep size, socio-economic status and support for economic redistribution from hundreds in America, Argentina and Denmark.

----------


## Archer

Oh crap putting threads together around here I get the impression that liberals are weak and dumb.

----------


## kilgram

> Oh crap putting threads together around here I get the impression that liberals are weak and dumb.


Great affirmations require big evidence.

----------



----------


## Maximatic

> Great affirmations require big evidence.


That's an interesting way to say it.

----------


## Archer

> Great affirmations require big evidence.



Well that post (307) and one of the voting threads where liberals say they are to dumb to take a voting test does make one think. I said impression. I get the impression that the liberals are scared little girls and girly men depending on minority votes.

Still you are fine because you are a commie and not American. You don't get categorized with them.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Well that post (307) and one of the voting threads where liberals say they are to dumb to take a voting test does make one think. I said impression. I get the impression that the liberals are scared little girls and girly men depending on minority votes.
> 
> Still you are fine because you are a commie and not American. You don't get categorized with them.


I do not remember any Liberals saying, alluding, or implying they are too stupid or dumb to take a voting test.  I do remember Dan40 and others being critical of the intelligence of Liberals, and I took offense to that because it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards that entire political ideological/philosophical group, just as it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards all Libertarians, Conservatives, Anarchists, Communists, Socialists, Syndicalists, and the like.

----------


## Guest

> I do not remember any Liberals saying, alluding, or implying they are too stupid or dumb to take a voting test.  I do remember Dan40 and others being critical of the intelligence of Liberals, and I took offense to that because it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards that entire political ideological/philosophical group, just as it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards all Libertarians, Conservatives, Anarchists, Communists, Socialists, Syndicalists, and the like.


Good morning, sweets.   :Smile: 

You know, not to cause trouble and then go to work...it could be argued that your political leanings and choices more accurately depict your intelligence than race, gender, culture, etc.  Your political philosophy reflects the logic you apply to events and conditions.  There are some philosophies that are based off of an unscientific view of human nature, and someone's inability to take an analytical look at history and apply those lessons to their own philosophy and in doing so _test_ that philosophy does say something about their intellect.

----------


## Gemini

> I dunno.  I don't like thinking that you were a whore.  I knew a lot of marines like that and I just thought you'd be more like, well, you know what I mean.  You just seem sorta All American.


American's aren't what they used to be.  Quite sad really.  Both men and women suffer because of it.

----------

usfan (05-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> American's aren't what they used to be.  Quite sad really.  Both men and women suffer because of it.


 @Gemini, I agree.  I think you should spread this message among your male _colleagues_ because it is very difficult for women of quality to maintain their moral standards when men a) expect certain things from you--expect, and b) they put so much pressure upon females especially during moments of primordial neurological reaction.

----------


## Gemini

> I'll say this... I have had real trouble finding male friends who share my interests of cars, guns, drinking, and women.  Isn't that the crux of being a real man?  I'm no Neanderthal, highly educated and reasonably successful, but damn, where the hell are all the real men to hang out with.


Move to the Rocky Mountains, stay out of the cities.  Meet farm folks.  There, they are men...

----------


## Gemini

> @Gemini, I agree.  I think you should spread this message among your male _colleagues_ because it is very difficult for women of quality to maintain their moral standards when men a) expect certain things from you--expect, and b) they put so much pressure upon females especially during moments of primordial neurological reaction.


Well, I am on a BYUI campus right now.  So there isn't really a person who isn't aware of what needs to be done.  But I tried explaining this to a few marines while I was enlisted.

Holy crap, those meat heads just didn't get it, nor did they care to.

Outside the service there is little difference.  Men largely go for whatever slakes their lust at the time and without undue effort.  While this is a massive failing in men, it is greatly facilitated by women.

Both are to blame.  But ultimately, the responsibility I would say is on the man, solely because he has the power (99.9% of the time) to break off the engagement with physical force.

One great lie women are fed these days is that they have to have sex prior to marriage, or perform sex acts to keep their man interested.  I shake my head at this because if that is what you have to do to keep him around - his company is overrated.

Women have allowed themselves to be debased, and then they wonder why men don't treat them with respect.  Males often wonder why women don't respect them, it is hard to respect someone who disrespects you.

My rant on this is endless.  So it is truncated for now.

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## Archer

> I do not remember any Liberals saying, alluding, or implying they are too stupid or dumb to take a voting test.  I do remember Dan40 and others being critical of the intelligence of Liberals, and I took offense to that because it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards that entire political ideological/philosophical group, just as it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards all Libertarians, Conservatives, Anarchists, Communists, Socialists, Syndicalists, and the like.


No voting tests, no ID checks, no pre-qualifications to vote... and then we already know about standing up for gays and knocking heterosexual white males at every stop.

Impression; I made no conclusions. Based on limited observations I can get an impression.

I get the impression that most conservatives are racist. I have said as much but that does not mean I believe it to be provable with the limited evidence.

So if I were to take a random sampling of (D) voters and (R) voters in my area to find the IQ, education level, income level, % getting welfare, beliefs about voter testing and ID... What do you think the outcome would be?

I already know and you should know as well.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> No voting tests, no ID checks, no pre-qualifications to vote... and then we already know about standing up for gays and knocking heterosexual white males at ever stop.
> 
> Impression; I made no conclusions. Based on limited observations I can get an impression.
> 
> I get the impression that most conservatives are racist. I have said as much but that does not mean I believe it to be provable with the limited evidence.
> 
> So if I were to take a random sampling of (D) voters and (R) voters in my area to find the IQ, education level, income level, % getting welfare, beliefs about voter testing and ID... What do you think the outcome would be?
> 
> I already know and you should know as well.


Actually, no, I do not know.  I do not assume anything until it is proven through rigorous quantitative or qualitative analysis.  Now, allow me to address the core variable in this discussion: intelligence.  I see innumerable studies comparing the intelligence of Democrats and Republicans, Liberals and Conservatives, and just about any other politically-related pairing you can think of.  They all end with a contrived conclusion claiming the cognitive superiority or inferiority of one group in relation to another, and they get reported by their respective mouthpiece news outlets.  The link between political preferences and intelligence is so complex that if you tried creating a correlation coefficient for it, I would bet it would be well under 0.5. There are just too many antecedent and intervening variables to get an accurate picture.

----------


## Archer

> Actually, no, I do not know.  I do not assume anything until it is proven through rigorous quantitative or qualitative analysis.  Now, allow me to address the core variable in this discussion: intelligence.  I see innumerable studies comparing the intelligence of Democrats and Republicans, Liberals and Conservatives, and just about any other politically-related pairing you can think of.  They all end with a contrived conclusion claiming the cognitive superiority or inferiority of one group in relation to another, and they get reported by their respective mouthpiece news outlets.  The link between political preferences and intelligence is so complex that if you tried creating a correlation coefficient for it, I would bet it would well under 0.5. There are just too many antecedent and intervening variables to get an accurate picture.


And an impression is not scientific or study based is it? Why are you arguing this? Are you saying my views based on limited observations are invalid? I think you are getting all huffy puffy about what was not said. Perhaps you are trying to create an argument, where there is not one, so you can win a debate (that you create out of thin air) to make yourself feel better or look good in the eyes of peers?

You need to read some other threads man.

Also I agree studies can say exactly what the authors intend and are moot when the actual data is counter to the study.

----------


## Guest

> Actually, no, I do not know.  I do not assume anything until it is proven through rigorous quantitative or qualitative analysis.  Now, allow me to address the core variable in this discussion: intelligence.  I see innumerable studies comparing the intelligence of Democrats and Republicans, Liberals and Conservatives, and just about any other politically-related pairing you can think of.  They all end with a contrived conclusion claiming the cognitive superiority or inferiority of one group in relation to another, and they get reported by their respective mouthpiece news outlets.  The link between political preferences and intelligence is so complex that if you tried creating a correlation coefficient for it, I would bet it would well under 0.5. There are just too many antecedent and intervening variables to get an accurate picture.


No one has done an actual protocol on the subject that I can find.  What is see is the notations from studies that show _correlations_(a dirty word in science) between a position and brain activity.  Given that many positions are not exclusive to a single party I find these allegations scientifically flawed, but at the same time good fodder for partisan media, I suppose.

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> No one has done an actual protocol on the subject that I can find.  What is see is the notations from studies that show _correlations_(a dirty word in science) between a position and brain activity.  Given that many positions are not exclusive to a single party I find these allegations scientifically flawed, but at the same time good fodder for partisan media, I suppose.


I have never seen a full blown study on the subject either, and yes, these contrived conclusions are notations from studies indicating correlation between a political position and brain activity (intelligence).  It is, of course, the partisan media that likes to conflate these correlations to the superior or inferior intelligence of one political group in relation to another.

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> And an impression is not scientific or study based is it? Why are you arguing this? Are you saying my views based on limited observations are invalid? I think you are getting all huffy puffy about what was not said. Perhaps you are trying to create an argument, where there is not one, so you can win a debate (that you create out of thin air) to make yourself feel better or look good in the eyes of peers?
> 
> You need to read some other threads man.
> 
> Also I agree studies can say exactly what the authors intend and are moot when the actual data is counter to the study.


An impression can definitely be scientifically grounded.  That does not mean that impression necessarily holds any significant objective utility, quite like GDP does not necessarily hold any significant objective utility regarding the health of the economy, despite it being an indicator than can give us an impression of economic health.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well, I am on a BYUI campus right now.  So there isn't really a person who isn't aware of what needs to be done.  But I tried explaining this to a few marines while I was enlisted.
> 
> Holy crap, those meat heads just didn't get it, nor did they care to.
> 
> Outside the service there is little difference.  Men largely go for whatever slakes their lust at the time and without undue effort.  While this is a massive failing in men, it is greatly facilitated by women.
> 
> Both are to blame.  But ultimately, the responsibility I would say is on the man, solely because he has the power (99.9% of the time) to break off the engagement with physical force.
> 
> One great lie women are fed these days is that they have to have sex prior to marriage, or perform sex acts to keep their man interested.  I shake my head at this because if that is what you have to do to keep him around - his company is overrated.
> ...


Basic biology, which Rina loves to bring up, doesn't support the wait three years to have sex approach that many religious types take, but respect is important.  People need to feel respected and I get that too.

----------


## Archer

> An impression can definitely be scientifically grounded.  That does not mean that impression holds any significant objective utility, quite like GDP does not necessarily hold any significant objective utility regarding the health of the economy, despite it being an indicator than can give us an impression of economic health.


Good! So please let me make another observation... I get the impression you have not had a good morning and need a drink.

----------


## usfan

> No one has done an actual protocol on the subject that I can find.  What is see is the notations from studies that show _correlations_(a dirty word in science) between a position and brain activity.  Given that many positions are not exclusive to a single party I find these allegations scientifically flawed, but at the same time good fodder for partisan media, I suppose.


+1
All of the 'studies' like this i have seen are pretty partisan to begin with.  They target people & conduct the 'test' with the conclusion already typed up.

I don't see a way to conclude intelligence in groups.  All groups are inherently stupid.

_Insanity in individuals is something rare  but in groups, parties, nations and epochs, it is the rule.  ~Friedrich Neitzsche

_I'd rather take each person on a case by case basis.  Soon enough i'll know what kind of intellect i'm dealing with.  But, i don't feel compelled to bash people for being stupid.  Most people are stupid.  Half of us are dumber than the other half.. & i can prove that with statistics!   :Big Grin:   There is a pretty small percentage of people that are pretty sharp & analytical.  I always find it curious when those people lean to liberal politics.  Most that do, have not really thought it through, but are fringe politicos.  But the longer they think about it, & deal with the world as it really is, the more of them conclude that statist, liberal policies are not the best for them.

America used to reward intelligent entrepreneurial ventures.  But the liberal agenda of 'equality' wants to pull clever people down to the lowest common denominator.  Some dumb kids might feel bad if other kids get A's, while they only get a D.   So rewrite the tests so EVERYONE can get an A!!  The results are obvious.  No one can read, ALL are dumb, & intelligence is held in contempt.  So we end up with dumb representatives, who hire dumb accountants, or dumb lawyers to write dumb laws.

It is the dumbing down of america.  ..and to make it topical, it begins with men.  We valued physical stature over intelligence.  It use to be that the nerds took some flak, but even the dumb jocks knew that they'd be working for them someday.  But now we don't even let nerds be nerds.  We try to morph them into gays or gun toting gangstas.  The only nerds we get now are asian or foreign students.  It is a cultural shift, & brought about by liberal ideology, & indoctrination in the state schools.  Add to that the continued breakdown of society brought about by the welfare state, & it is plain to see why we're in the state we're in.

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I have never seen a full blown study on the subject either, and yes, these contrived conclusions are notations from studies indicating correlation between a political position and brain activity (intelligence).  It is, of course, the partisan media that likes to conflate these correlations to the superior or inferior intelligence of one political group in relation to another.


Nor would they even receive funding should they like to do an actual scientific study.  Often research is squelched because of implications it could have that would disparage a particular population.  There was a female, black PhD from Howard who wanted to do an Phase II on her protocol about risky behavior (the daredevil gene) and crime and she had stated that no one wanted to fund or approve it because of negative implications.  I was quite disappointed to hear her say that.

Science should not be politicized.

----------


## Guest

> Basic biology, which Rina loves to bring up, doesn't support the wait three years to have sex approach that many religious types take, but respect is important.  People need to feel respected and I get that too.


This is entirely true, but we're not all living in cave or yurt anymore.  You can't just pick a female and drag her off behind you.  There are costs to cohabitation now.  Tipis and Toll Brother's houses have a huge price differential.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> This is entirely true, but we're not all living in cave or yurt anymore.  Y*ou can't just pick a female and drag her off behind you.*  There are costs to cohabitation now.  Tipis and Toll Brother's houses have a huge price differential.


You can't?

----------


## Archer

> You can't?


No but they do it all the time.

----------


## Gemini

> Basic biology, which Rina loves to bring up, doesn't support the wait three years to have sex approach that many religious types take, but respect is important.  People need to feel respected and I get that too.


Agreed, biology may not support it, however, we are not merely beasts of the field.  We are endowed with amazing faculties which animals will never approach.  Sex although important, is often given too much attention in our society.

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Agreed, biology may not support it, however, we are not merely beasts of the field.  We are endowed with amazing faculties which animals will never approach.  Sex although important, is often given too much attention in our society.


I agree wholeheartedly with @Gemini.  People would do well to take on his wise counsel in this regard.

----------


## Archer

Sex is over rated unless you are breeding!

----------


## Gemini

> Sex is over rated unless you are breeding!


Even so, it is best done withing certain bounds.  Surely I could go waltzing around knocking up girls left and right.  I have the skills and the abilities necessary....a dark gift from a malevolent life of experience.

But it wouldn't do anybody any good, societal damage would be done, I'd lose my family, possibly garner a gift that keeps on giving, and give rise to a new generation of bastards, likely prison convicts, drug addicts, and welfare dependents, and future statist voters.  Not to mention the new contempt I would have easily instilled in many women during the process.  Further driving a wedge between the sexes.

The damaged done by serial and reckless use of divine procreative powers is incalculable on the mass scale.  People saying that it is okay rarely see the larger picture.  Those that do see the larger picture and do it anyways are in the throws of addiction and do not realize it, or do not want to admit it.

There is a spectacular reason many religions frown on sexual relations out of wedlock - the inevitable destruction of society, government, and provocation of divine wrath.

----------


## Archer

> Even so, it is best done withing certain bounds.  Surely I could go waltzing around knocking up girls left and right.  I have the skills and the abilities necessary....a dark gift from a malevolent life of experience.
> 
> But it wouldn't do anybody any good, societal damage would be done, I'd lose my family, possibly garner a gift that keeps on giving, and give rise to a new generation of bastards, likely prison convicts, drug addicts, and welfare dependents, and future statist voters.  Not to mention the new contempt I would have easily instilled in many women during the process.  Further driving a wedge between the sexes.
> 
> The damaged done by serial and reckless use of divine procreative powers is incalculable on the mass scale.  People saying that it is okay rarely see the larger picture.  Those that do see the larger picture and do it anyways are in the throws of addiction and do not realize it, or do not want to admit it.
> 
> There is a spectacular reason many religions frown on sexual relations out of wedlock - the inevitable destruction of society, government, and provocation of divine wrath.


But if it were thousands of years ago... I would have thousands of babies! DNA is my purpose.

----------


## Gemini

> But if it were thousands of years ago... I would have thousands of babies! DNA is my purpose.


Thousands of years ago, you could likely be beheaded for such behavior- depending on the society you lived in.  This knowledge has been around for a long time.

Besides, thousands of years from now, you'll have thousands of descendants anyways due to the way people naturally multiply.  Either way, goal achieved.

----------


## Archer

> Thousands of years ago, you could likely be beheaded for such behavior- depending on the society you lived in.  This knowledge has been around for a long time.
> 
> Besides, thousands of years from now, you'll have thousands of descendants anyways due to the way people naturally multiply.  Either way, goal achieved.


Nope I would just kill anyone who disagreed with me. I am talking about way back in the early days of the fertile crescent.

----------


## Gemini

> Nope I would just kill anyone who disagreed with me. I am talking about way back in the early days of the fertile crescent.


You're assuming you are the best, brightest, and most dangerous.  Others have had this exact same plan.  You're gambling at that point.  Gambling has almost always been inferior to good solid planning.

----------

Kabuki Joe (05-18-2013)

----------


## Archer

> You're assuming you are the best, brightest, and most dangerous.  Others have had this exact same plan.  You're gambling at that point.  Gambling has almost always been inferior to good solid planning.


Somebody stronger alway comes along. I know I would be in the top percentages. But I would be killed, of that, there is no doubt. But there again that is me now. If I had lived back then I doubt many people like me lived that long unless we were in a cohort of sorts.

----------


## Dan40

> I do not remember any Liberals saying, alluding, or implying they are too stupid or dumb to take a voting test.  I do remember Dan40 and others being critical of the intelligence of Liberals, and I took offense to that because it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards that entire political ideological/philosophical group, just as it is a logical fallacy to take such a position towards all Libertarians, Conservatives, Anarchists, Communists, Socialists, Syndicalists, and the like.


Here is another liberal without basic reading skills.

What I said about voting tests is that they would be considered discriminatory and racist.  Discriminatory because such tests would allow some gifted people to vote and disenfranchise non gifted people.  Racist because THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN ESTABLISHED by liberals with Police entry tests and Fireman entry tests and civil service entry tests that blacks could not pass.  Since blacks could not pass tests that are laughingly simple, liberals declared such tests RACIST.  Instead of making even a rudimentary attempt to find some way to better educate blacks, liberals brand EASY tests, RACIST.  That I submit, PROVES the abject stupidity of liberals.

However I've never said liberals are weak.  There is awesome power in large numbers, no matter that the large number is composed of complete dumb asses.

And thanx a bunch for showing your ass on a formerly funny thread.
Douche.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> No voting tests, no ID checks, no pre-qualifications to vote... and then we already know about standing up for gays and knocking heterosexual white males at every stop.
> 
> Impression; I made no conclusions. Based on limited observations I can get an impression.
> 
> I get the impression that most conservatives are racist. I have said as much but that does not mean I believe it to be provable with the limited evidence.
> 
> So if I were to take a random sampling of (D) voters and (R) voters in my area to find the IQ, education level, income level, % getting welfare, beliefs about voter testing and ID... What do you think the outcome would be?
> 
> I already know and you should know as well.



...I think a prerequisite of liberalism is "naivety"...which is why most young people, of both sexes, are liberal democrats...you have these ideals that gradually go away through life experiences...you know when you start loosing your "naivety" is when you see just how tough life is and when you learn that most people just don't give a damn about you...when you start seeing things over and over and over you begin to change your opinions...as you mature you become privy to how the world really works and gradually become conservative...if you don't grow out of liberalism then you are just stupid...just my opinion...

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> ...I think a prerequisite of liberalism is "naivety"...which is why most young people, of both sexes, are liberal democrats...you have these ideals that gradually go away through life experiences...you know when you start loosing your "naivety" is when you see just how tough life is and when you learn that most people just don't give a damn about you...when you start seeing things over and over and over you begin to change your opinions...as you mature you become privy to how the world really works and gradually become conservative...if you don't grow out of liberalism then you are just stupid...just my opinion...


Winston Churchill:


*If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain.*

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> Here is another liberal without basic reading skills.
> 
> What I said about voting tests is that they would be considered discriminatory and racist.  Discriminatory because such tests would allow some gifted people to vote and disenfranchise non gifted people.  Racist because THAT HAS ALREADY BEEN ESTABLISHED by liberals with Police entry tests and Fireman entry tests and civil service entry tests that blacks could not pass.  Since blacks could not pass tests that are laughingly simple, liberals declared such tests RACIST.  Instead of making even a rudimentary attempt to find some way to better educate blacks, liberals brand EASY tests, RACIST.  That I submit, PROVES the abject stupidity of liberals.
> 
> However I've never said liberals are weak.  There is awesome power in large numbers, no matter that the large number is composed of complete dumb asses.
> 
> And thanx a bunch for showing your ass on a formerly funny thread.
> Douche.


First, I am not a liberal.  I am a syncretic ideologue that sympathizes with Libertarianism and Globalism.  Second, the above post was not in reference to your comments on voting tests, but on your comparison of sixteen year olds to liberals, and the wording of the post you quote is not necessarily to signify a negative connotation.  Being critical of something or somebody is perfectly normal.  I respected your criticism of the intelligence of liberals, namely the voter intelligence of liberals, when comparing it to sixteen year olds.  I said there was not necessarily anything wrong with it.  Where I objected your line of reasoning was when you basically insinuated that even if a voting test is in place, you would not want sixteen year olds voting.  You then proceeded to give plausible reasons why.  I did not respond to that post because Rina basically answered it for me by saying she partially agreed with your points.  In addition, I never said that you believe liberals are weak.  You never even made a comment with that or similar phrasing.  In fact, what you said is that liberals prove themselves to be somewhat naive, which, although I did not respond to before, I will say now that it is a somewhat true generalization.  

With that being said, I agree with your overarching reasoning that it is possible to consider a voting test discriminatory and racist.  I object to those people who say that it is racist or discriminatory on any basis besides intellectual, cognitive, knowledge-based characteristics.  So, all I am going to say is calm down.  I was a bit out of it this morning, too, jumping down Archer's throat, and you seem to be a bit giddy as well.  Onto the discussion at hand.

I agree that the nature of man is changing.  However, I think it is part of the human evolutionary process.  In that regard, it is neither good nor bad, but is just so.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (05-17-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> Winston Churchill:
> 
> 
> *“If you're not a liberal at twenty you have no heart, if you're not a conservative at forty you have no brain.”*


Obviously he was a conservative. He had to defend his own ideology. I am really tired of this quote of this guy.

And I don't believe that people like Einstein, Bertrand Russell or Noam Chomsky had no brains  :Wink:

----------


## Dan40

> Obviously he was a conservative. He had to defend his own ideology. I am really tired of this quote of this guy.
> 
> And I don't believe that people like Einstein, Bertrand Russell or Noam Chomsky had no brains


Einstein needed HELP to cross a street.  He had an extremely narrowly focused brain.  He was a physicist, not a philosopher.

In business, I was good at the broad strategy.  But I knew I HAD to have people to handle the day to day small details.  Making a detailed business plan was torture for me.  How to crack a new market was exciting fun.  Few of us is an overall complete package.

My base complaint about liberals is not stupidity, or naivety.  Altho both DO apply.

It is, "How do we PAY for your warm and fuzzy, compassionate idea?"

Deficit financing is well beyond IDIOTIC!

----------

usfan (05-17-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Sex is over rated unless you are breeding!


You must not be very good at it  :Wink:

----------


## Archer

> You must not be very good at it


What has good got to do with it? Unprotected sex with a fertile woman that has an ass that don't quit is the best. I am good at knocking up.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Einstein needed HELP to cross a street.  He had an extremely narrowly focused brain.  He was a physicist, not a philosopher.
> 
> In business, I was good at the broad strategy.  But I knew I HAD to have people to handle the day to day small details.  Making a detailed business plan was torture for me.  How to crack a new market was exciting fun.  Few of us is an overall complete package.
> 
> My base complaint about liberals is not stupidity, or naivety.  Altho both DO apply.
> 
> It is, "How do we PAY for your warm and fuzzy, compassionate idea?"
> 
> Deficit financing is well beyond IDIOTIC!


You can't pay for the ideas of _Democrats_ without taxing everybody to death, but you can easily pay for the ideas of some liberals such as myself.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> Obviously he was a conservative. He had to defend his own ideology. I am really tired of this quote of this guy.
> 
> And I don't believe that people like Einstein, Bertrand Russell or Noam Chomsky had no brains



...brains and common sense are mutually exclusive...

----------

Gemini (05-17-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> You can't pay for the ideas of _Democrats_ without taxing everybody to death, but you can easily pay for the ideas of some liberals such as myself.


How?  Do you have a link? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> How?  Do you have a link?


As they are my ideas, no, but I have posted them here on the forums before.

----------


## kilgram

> ...brains and common sense are mutually exclusive...


For that most of conservative don't have common sense  :Wink:

----------


## Gemini

> For that most of conservative don't have common sense


So does that make the average liberal brainless then?

----------


## kilgram

> So does that make the average liberal brainless then?


No, however I used that phrase, I believe wrong. Common sense and brain go together. When more common sense you have is more probable that you have more brain.

----------


## Gemini

> No, however I used that phrase, I believe wrong. Common sense and brain go together. When more common sense you have is more probable that you have more brain.


Well, I have met many people who are educated who are both brainless and devoid of common sense, both conservative and liberal alike.

----------

Archer (05-17-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Well, I have met many people who are educated who are both brainless and devoid of common sense, both conservative and liberal alike.


Yeah but that is the US buy a degree system. Europe has us beat because they actually fail people and do not let everyone in.

----------


## Kabuki Joe

> No, however I used that phrase, I believe wrong. Common sense and brain go together. When more common sense you have is more probable that you have more brain.



...BS...high intelligence has nothing to do with common sense...nothing what-so-ever...

----------


## Dan40

> As they are my ideas, no, but I have posted them here on the forums before.


So, no links means lies by YOUR OWN rules.

You call me a liar for not posting a link to an obvious fact that even a moron would know is an obvious fact.

So now, call yourself a liar for refusing to post a link to what is obvious bullshit.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> So, no links means lies by YOUR OWN rules.
> 
> You call me a liar for not posting a link to an obvious fact that even a moron would know is an obvious fact.
> 
> So now, call yourself a liar for refusing to post a link to what is obvious bullshit.


That was pathetic, even for you. All your highly self-praised intelligence apparently left you for that gem of stupidity.

First of all, YOU started the calls for links, not me. I usually don't make that big of an issue out of links, but decided that since you were, I would as well.

Second of all, even a mentally deficient baby that only speaks Russian and has a strong affinity for squirrel droppings would understand the difference between requesting proof for an external claim (a claim that comes from a source outside yourself) and an internal claim (a claim that comes only from you). 

Third, here is a link to my plan. Enjoy.

----------


## Gemini

> Yeah but that is the US buy a degree system. Europe has us beat because they actually fail people and do not let everyone in.


Completely true, Bachelor's degree is now a glorified mandatory GED, only the person getting it has to pay for it.

----------

usfan (05-17-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> That was pathetic, even for you. All your highly self-praised intelligence apparently left you for that gem of stupidity.
> 
> First of all, YOU started the calls for links, not me. I usually don't make that big of an issue out of links, but decided that since you were, I would as well.
> 
> Second of all, even a mentally deficient baby that only speaks Russian and has a strong affinity for squirrel droppings would understand the difference between requesting proof for an external claim (a claim that comes from a source outside yourself) and an internal claim (a claim that comes only from you). 
> 
> Third, here is a link to my plan. Enjoy.


*"First of all, YOU started the calls for links, not me. I usually don't  make that big of an issue out of links, but decided that since you were,  I would as well."
*
link please.

Your GRAND PLAN, scrap an existing multi billion dollar "industry" and replace it with a completely new UNTESTED ANYWHERE plan that would REQUIRE 3,333,333 NEW govt employee case workers to oversee the PRESENT number of people on food stamps, alone.  At the Federal employee average pay package of $120,000.00 per year, that's an additional expense of $400 billion before a cent of benefits are paid out.  Yea boy, that's some fine savings there.

And GRAND PLANS are D.C's single biggest problem.  NO grand plan is EVER going to be passed and if one IS, it won't work.  We have to chip away and chip away and chip away some more.  Save one buck where we can, save $1 million where we can.  Save a Billion if the opportunity presents itself.  But there will NEVER be a TRILLION Dollar grand plan accomplishing any reform of govt.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *"First of all, YOU started the calls for links, not me. I usually don't  make that big of an issue out of links, but decided that since you were,  I would as well."
> *
> link please.
> 
> Your GRAND PLAN, scrap an existing multi billion dollar "industry" and replace it with a completely new UNTESTED ANYWHERE plan that would REQUIRE 3,333,333 NEW govt employee case workers to oversee the PRESENT number of people on food stamps, alone.  At the Federal employee average pay package of $120,000.00 per year, that's an additional expense of $400 billion before a cent of benefits are paid out.  Yea boy, that's some fine savings there.


Except the current number of people on foodstamps would not be on foodstamps in my system, and the case workers would be covered on each individual state's budget, not on the federal budget. All of this was said in the link, so you should probably read it again. 




> And GRAND PLANS are D.C's single biggest problem.  NO grand plan is EVER going to be passed and if one IS, it won't work.  We have to chip away and chip away and chip away some more.  Save one buck where we can, save $1 million where we can.  Save a Billion if the opportunity presents itself.  But there will NEVER be a TRILLION Dollar grand plan accomplishing any reform of govt.


I reject your wholly unimaginative and shallow way of thinking.

----------


## Dan40

> Except the current number of people on foodstamps would not be on foodstamps in my system, and the case workers would be covered on each individual state's budget, not on the federal budget. All of this was said in the link, so you should probably read it again. 
> 
> 
> 
> I reject your wholly unimaginative and shallow way of thinking.


Your "plan" is just more liberal expensive, unsustainable idiocy.

You don't know a thing about making an actual workable plan for anything.

I told you just a little of what is wrong with you sophomoric plan, but I knew you'd be incapable of understanding even the basics.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Your "plan" is just more liberal expensive, unsustainable idiocy.
> 
> You don't know a thing about making an actual workable plan for anything.
> 
> I told you just a little of what is wrong with you sophomoric plan, but I knew you'd be incapable of understanding even the basics.


The things you said were wrong weren't in the plan. You named two things:

1) The number of people _currently_ on foodstamps, and
2) The cost to the federal budget of adding new federal case workers to manage a federal welfare system.

Neither applies to my plan, as my plan scraps the current system and allows the states to create their own, which means you can't use the number of people currently on foodstamps because all of those people may not be on the new state-run foodstamp programs. My plan also has the states hiring case workers, so again, you can't possibly say how many case workers will be employed or how much they will be paid, and they will be on the STATE budget, NOT the FEDERAL budget.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> The things you said were wrong weren't in the plan. You named two things:
> 
> 1) The number of people _currently_ on foodstamps, and
> 2) The cost to the federal budget of adding new federal case workers to manage a federal welfare system.
> 
> Neither applies to my plan, as my plan scraps the current system and allows the states to create their own, which means you can't use the number of people currently on foodstamps because all of those people may not be on the new state-run foodstamp programs. My plan also has the states hiring case workers, so again, you can't possibly say how many case workers will be employed or how much they will be paid, and they will be on the STATE budget, NOT the FEDERAL budget.


The only thing RIGHT about your grade school level musings, is the word scrap.  That aptly describes your never, never plan.

No grand plan got us into this mess, and no grand plan will ever get us out of it.  And no grand plan will ever be passed.

You want other insurmountable problems with you silly assed nonsense?

Try TRANSITION.  How does this transition happen?

Think ASSUMPTIONS.  You plan is a serious of assumptions.  None well thought out.

If this was a high school homework assignment, it would get an F.

And you dumb fuck, do you think states have money to pay for the load you dump on them?  Most states have BALANCED BUDGET LAWS, unlike the Federal Govt which can deficit spend AND print money.  states can do NEITHER.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The only thing RIGHT about your grade school level musings, is the word scrap.  That aptly describes your never, never plan.
> 
> No grand plan got us into this mess, and no grand plan will ever get us out of it.  And no grand plan will ever be passed.
> 
> You want other insurmountable problems with you silly assed nonsense?
> 
> Try TRANSITION.  How does this transition happen?
> 
> Think ASSUMPTIONS.  You plan is a serious of assumptions.  None well thought out.
> ...


Given that my plan would essentially force people to work in order to get their temporary benefits, no, I don't think state budgets will be adversely affected. Of course, the burden does seem large if you only take my social welfare idea into consideration, but when you take all my ideas into consideration and in the context of their relation to each other, it's not that large.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> Given that my plan would essentially force people to work in order to get their temporary benefits, no, I don't think state budgets will be adversely affected. Of course, the burden does seem large if you only take my social welfare idea into consideration, but when you take all my ideas into consideration and in the context of their relation to each other, it's not that large.


Reduce welfare expense.  YES!

Reduce the number on welfare. YES!

Make them work for their benefits.  YES!

Just as with R. Paul, I agree with the ideas.


BUT.

How are you going to get D.C. politicians to relinquish CONTROL and POWER over the single largest voting block?

And WHAT do you give UP to encourage D.C. politicians to go along?  They hold 52 cards and the jokers, what do you offer them in exchange?

There are 535 D.C. politicians in Congress.  EACH can readily come up with a "GRAND PLAN," of their own.  You and I both know its just bullshit talking points.  But how does your grand plan gain any traction against an entrenched, tsunami of grand plan BS?

How are you going to get D. C. politicians to reduce their importance by more than 1/3rd?

Work toward term limits.  Work toward changing D.C. politicians ONE by ONE.


How are you going to get the Federal Govt to send hundreds of billions of Dollars to the states?

They'd happily send the problem, but they'd KEEP the money.  You KNOW that.

How do you get 50 states, D.C. and PR to vote themselves a massive tax increase?

How do you even get the idea of STATE, not Federal welfare ON state ballots?

How can your plan START, before all States have agreed to accept the added expense?

You claim the welfare expense would be reduced under your plan.  THAT, I doubt, but in any case the expense would NOT be reduced for the states as the Feds now carry that burden.  The Feds would,,,,,,"keep the money to pay down the debt."  Which they wouldn't do.

Too big, too broad, no chance of passage.

Campaign for a work requirement.  WHEN and only when that is ACHIEVED.  Work on tougher requirements, or tighter control of merchants.  Whatever the next, ACHIEVABLE, baby step you choose.

Now, instead of name calling, I congratulate on attempting to find some fix.  And I'd be in total agreement with your end result.

But no grand plan will achieve that end result.  We have too many 2000 page federal laws today.  ONE 2000 page federal law is too many.
Your grand plan would run 100,000 pages and untold, horrific amendments would be snuck on it if it ever had any chance of passage.

Advice from many more decades of experience.  Inch by inch, instead of cliff diving.

When my company was grossing $40,000 a month with no profit, I wanted it to be banking $100 million.  But I knew that was dreaming.  6 years later, an $80,000 DAY was a bad day.  No giant leaps, just incremental steps.

----------


## Guest

@Dan40's on a rant

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40's on a rant


Seek treatment for your obsession. I'm not interested.  I'm happily married for many years.

----------



----------


## Guest

> Seek treatment for your obsession. I'm not interested.  I'm happily married for many years.


Damn.

----------

The XL (05-18-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Damn.



La vie est dure!

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Reduce welfare expense.  YES!
> 
> Reduce the number on welfare. YES!
> 
> Make them work for their benefits.  YES!
> 
> Just as with R. Paul, I agree with the ideas.


Sure you do now, after I castrated your ability to irationally oppose them.

But, hey. I'll take it  :Smile: 





> BUT.


This should be fun.




> How are you going to get D.C. politicians to relinquish CONTROL and POWER over the single largest voting block?


Don't have to. I just have to use their tools against them to convince that bloc to vote with me.




> And WHAT do you give UP to encourage D.C. politicians to go along?  They hold 52 cards and the jokers, what do you offer them in exchange?


I make it state-based rather than community based like I want.




> There are 535 D.C. politicians in Congress.  EACH can readily come up with a "GRAND PLAN," of their own.  You and I both know its just bullshit talking points.  But how does your grand plan gain any traction against an entrenched, tsunami of grand plan BS?


Good old fashioned Southern charm and door to door evangelism  :Smile: 




> How are you going to get D. C. politicians to reduce their importance by more than 1/3rd?
> 
> Work toward term limits.  Work toward changing D.C. politicians ONE by ONE.


I intend to.




> How are you going to get the Federal Govt to send hundreds of billions of Dollars to the states?


They don't need to.




> They'd happily send the problem, but they'd KEEP the money.  You KNOW that.


Let them.




> How do you get 50 states, D.C. and PR to vote themselves a massive tax increase?


Fuck PR, they can become a state or handle their own affairs.




> How do you even get the idea of STATE, not Federal welfare ON state ballots?


Good old Southern charm and door to door evangelism  :Smile: 




> How can your plan START, before all States have agreed to accept the added expense?


My plan starts when just one state starts to craft it.




> You claim the welfare expense would be reduced under your plan.  THAT, I doubt, but in any case the expense would NOT be reduced for the states as the Feds now carry that burden.  The Feds would,,,,,,"keep the money to pay down the debt."  Which they wouldn't do.


The states own their own tax revenue. The feds don't see state revenue.




> Too big, too broad, no chance of passage.


It's actually not that big, very precise, and you are not a fortune teller  :Smile:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> La vie est dure!


La vie est dure, sucer un citron.

----------


## Dan40

> La vie est dure, sucer un citron.


In reality, somewhere you'll never visit, after 4 hours of football practice in the August sun.  Lemons are indescribably delicious.  They're sweet, succulent, cold, and wet!


La vie est dure, fait de la bonne manière!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

So my bench is 315.  I was at 305 for the longest time. @Archer where are you at?  Sorry, this voting shit is just all wrong for a thread about manliness.   :Big Grin:

----------

usfan (05-18-2013)

----------


## Archer

> So my bench is 315.  I was at 305 for the longest time. @Archer where are you at?  Sorry, this voting shit is just all wrong for a thread about manliness.


Bad shoulders (freaking tendonitis) so dead weight is out for me these days. I really do not keep up with weight for this reason. Now I can easily max out resistive systems like a bow flex (400lbs [so not 400 pounds]) but that ain't dead weight.

For example I can shadow box with 300 on the bowflex (150 each hand). Great exercise but that is it. 

Come to think of it my 5yo was pressing 100 this morning.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (05-18-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Bad shoulders (freaking tendonitis) so dead weight is out for me these days. I really do not keep up with weight for this reason. Now I can easily max out resistive systems like a bow flex (400lbs [so not 400 pounds]) but that ain't dead weight.
> 
> For example I can shadow box with 300 on the bowflex (150 each hand). Great exercise but that is it. 
> 
> Come to think of it my 5yo was pressing 100 this morning.


I prefer resistance systems, too, but it's also an ego thing to bench and brag.  I gotta beat my buddy Washington.

----------


## Archer

> I prefer resistance systems, too, but it's also an ego thing to bench and brag.  I gotta beat my buddy Washington.


Give it ten years. You will still be able to do pushups but unless you take MSM or eat the hell out of hot peppers you may not like it.

My ego now moves me to a get in my face attitude. You know; if you got a problem we can settle it outside.

----------


## Dan40

> @Calypso Jones and I were sorta chatting about this in PMs, but...maybe I'm over-sharing...I just can't find myself at all interested in men who I feel like I can beat up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread has wandered far afield with the little boys bragging about their lifting.  I used to do a rack for leg lifts to build explosive power in my legs.  3 sets of 10 reps with 1500 lbs.  Fifteen hundred pounds.

Now back to the thread.

This may be a repeat, I'm OLD!

A man and a woman with no prior carnal knowledge of one another get married.

In the hotel he takes off his pants,  She is shocked!  "What happened to your knees?"
"When I was a kid I had kneesles."

"You mean Measles?"

"No, kneesles."

"Whatever."

He takes off his shoes and socks.

"What happened to your toes""

"When I was a kid I had Tolio."

"You mean Polio?"

"No Tolio"

"what have I married?" she thinks.

He takes off his underwear.

"OH! I see you also had Smallcox!"






Hope I didn't already post that.

----------

Trinnity (05-18-2013),usfan (05-18-2013)

----------


## Archer

> This thread has wandered far afield with the little boys bragging about their lifting.  I used to do a rack for leg lifts to build explosive power in my legs.  3 sets of 10 reps with 1500 lbs.  Fifteen hundred pounds.


I only did 1400 because that is all that was on the set. Still I was only 14 :Smile:  I moved in to cars after that.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> In reality, somewhere you'll never visit, after 4 hours of football practice in the August sun.  Lemons are indescribably delicious.  They're sweet, succulent, cold, and wet!
> 
> 
> La vie est dure, fait de la bonne manière!


I always preferred dodgeball myself. To be good at football, you just have to be bigger and stronger. To be good at dodgeball (and I was the King), you have to be agile, cunning, and quick-witted.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Men, Old Spice and workout sweat are the best combo.  If you have to buy cologne from Macy's to attract women you got a problem.


 I have always loved the smell of old spice.

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

I was raised around tough  men that stood up for what they believed in, but if a man has no honor, he is weak to me no matter how strong he is.

----------

Archer (05-18-2013),usfan (05-18-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I always preferred dodgeball myself. To be good at football, you just have to be bigger and stronger. To be good at dodgeball (and I was the King), you have to be agile, cunning, and quick-witted.


You must have been bruised to the point where your skin looked like camouflage. :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

> I was raised around tough  men that stood up for what they believed in, but if a man has no honor, he is weak to me no matter how strong he is.


Integrity, either you have it, or you don't.

----------


## usfan

> I have always loved the smell of old spice.


real men love the smell of napalm in the morning.   :Wink:

----------

Gemini (05-20-2013)

----------


## Archer

> real men love the smell of napalm in the morning.


I like the smell of double base nitro (cordite), gasoline, used motor oil and dew in the air in the morning.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You must have been bruised to the point where your skin looked like camouflage.


Oh no, only when I was learning. Once I figured out how to play, I never got hit once from first grade to seventh, and in seventh, it was only one hit and it was because I got cocky. I was one of only four left (as always). I had just caught a ball thrown at me. I raised it above my head and shouted, "All hail the Dodgeball Ki-" but was cut off when a well-aimed ball slammed into my crotch.

It was a dark day...

----------



----------


## Dan40

> I only did 1400 because that is all that was on the set. Still I was only 14 I moved in to cars after that.


Yeah, I was only a teener then too.  After that I moved up to fully loaded container ships.  One for each leg!!!!!!! :Yawn:  :Laughing4: 


Do you know the difference between a Fairy Tale and a "fish story?"


A Fairy Tale starts out, "Once upon a time,,,,"

A fish story starts with,,,"This is no shit,,,,,,"

----------

Kabuki Joe (05-19-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Yeah, I was only a teener then too.  After that I moved up to fully loaded container ships.  One for each leg!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Do you know the difference between a Fairy Tale and a "fish story?"
> 
> 
> A Fairy Tale starts out, "Once upon a time,,,,"
> 
> A fish story starts with,,,"This is no shit,,,,,,"


 @Dan40, I was not joking. I can prove it. All you need to do is look at knee and shoulder X-rays. I can not do much of anything repetitive, where dead weight is concerned, now.

I have uncle Arthur living in my upper back, CTS in both hands, UTS in my right, bone spurs behind both knee caps and a torn ACL. I am 40 years old and I can still hang when I choose. I just choose to do it a hell of a lot less.

EDIT: And I did pick up and rotate the ass end on a few cars back when I was stupid. No I did not lift cars as weights it was a joke but I did do it.

By the way your 1500 and my 1400 ain't shit:
http://recordsetter.com/world-record...contentsection

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40, I was not joking. I can prove it. All you need to do is look at knee and shoulder X-rays. I can not do much of anything repetitive, where dead weight is concerned, now.
> 
> I have uncle Arthur living in my upper back, CTS in both hands, UTS in my right, bone spurs behind both knee caps and a torn ACL. I am 40 years old and I can still hang when I choose. I just choose to do it a hell of a lot less.
> 
> EDIT: And I did pick up and rotate the ass end on a few cars back when I was stupid. No I did not lift cars as weights it was a joke but I did do it.
> 
> By the way your 1500 and my 1400 ain't shit:
> http://recordsetter.com/world-record...contentsection



I'd say that 1500 lbs is more than fair for a 16 year old 195 pound high school kid.  3 sets of 10 reps mixed in with many other exercises, daily.  What I didn't know at the time was that I should have been doing a helava lot more running.  Learned that in the service really.

----------


## Archer

> I'd say that 1500 lbs is more than fair for a 16 year old 195 pound high school kid.  3 sets of 10 reps mixed in with many other exercises, daily.  What I didn't know at the time was that I should have been doing a helava lot more running.  Learned that in the service really.


Well I learned I was way to hard on myself. I had a stack of waivers. @19 knees were gone, shoulders shot...

----------


## Dan40

> Well I learned I was way to hard on myself. I had a stack of waivers. @19 knees were gone, shoulders shot...


Much of it is luck.  I played football from 7th grade thru college and service ball and nearly a pro contract.  NEVER had a sore knee.

Have impact spurs all along my upper spine, calcium deposits in both shoulders.  Spurs in 3 fingers and a thumb.  But never a sore knee.  Wouldn't you know I always said if I ever hurt a knee, that would be it.  Get it fixed and never risk it again. I hated seeing all the guys with the 'zipper' knees.  They'd do hot and cold to get going and hot and cold when practice or a game was over. So with no sore knee, all the rest was incidental.  Now in my 70's, the rest is no longer, "incidental!"

----------

Archer (05-19-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

This topic Was SOOOOOO Good.  Any new rules?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Review of the Rules.

1. Guys.  Do not share your feelings with your woman. She doesn't want to know even if she says she does.  She will not respect you for it.

2.  Do not wear tights...do not carry a purse.  do not wear those skinny jeans, do not line your eyes.

----------


## Calypso Jones

men can't be men because women won't allow it.   Chivalry is dead because women killed it.

Title of new Op Ed this am on Fox News.  The dem female strategist and her argument shows that she just don't get it.  Girl...that's why black guys are marrying white womens.

----------

